# Was mich an der Community momentan schon gewaltig stört...



## Stancer (5. September 2008)

Ok zu aller erst : Seht dies bitte nicht als Flame und fühlt euch nicht angegriffen aber mir stößt es in den letzten Tagen einfach übel auf, was hier im Forum so abgeht !

Ich lese gern im Buffed Forum und kam hier hin, da vielen WAR fremd war und ich Leute nunmal gerne Informiere. Im WAR-Welten Forum konnte man kaum jemandem etwas neues erzählen aber hier konnte man die Leute noch richtig über Neuerungen begeistern. Aber je mehr der Release näher rückt desto mehr habe ich Angst, dass die Community so auseinanderbricht wie in WoW.

Man merkt schon irgendwie, dass viele von WoW kommen, vermutlich die meisten kommen davon.
Wenn man sich die Fragen anschaut, die die Leute stellen, die die Threads eröffnen, was sie von WAR erwarten und wie sie rumheulen...
Ich hab ja nix dagegen, dass ein WoW Spieler nun WAR spielen will aber bitte lasst doch eure WoW Mentalität in WoW. Ihr schreit nach was neuem, aber sobald es nur irgendwie von WoW abweicht wird dagegen geflamt.

Dazu kommen noch diese nervigen Fragethreads : "Gibt es ein Inventar in WAR?" "Kann ich mit WASD spielen?" "Gibt es Quests?"....Nee Blizzard hat alles erfunden und Patentrechte darauf....deswegen besteht WAR nur aus nem schwarzen Bildschirm....
WoW ist nicht das Non-Plus-Ultra und so wie WoW damals von Daoc, EQ und Co abgeschaut hat guckt nun Mythic auch bei WoW, AoC und Co ab.
Mal nachdenken bevor ihr einen Thread eröffnet. Man kann wohl davon ausgehen, dass ein Spiel, welches 3 Jahre nach WoW erscheint Features übernehmen wird, zumindest die, die sich als sehr nützlich erwiesen haben !!! WoW war nicht das erste MMO auf dem Markt !

Dann dieses Key rumgebettel.... erinnert mich stark an Ironforge, wo man keine 2m laufen konnte ohne von jemandem angebettelt zu werden. An allen Ecken wird nun um Keys gebettelt, zur Not auch auf Kosten anderer... was das Missgeschick von Buffed gestern mit den Keys ja bewiesen hat. Die Beta geht nur max. 7 Tage, also nicht der Rede wert. Dass sich manche dann noch nicht mal die Mühe machen, sich z.b. bei Fileplay anzumelden, sondern lieber weierhin um Keys betteln ist dann schon richtig dreist.

Es wird auch gar nichts mehr gelesen. Lieber jedes mal nen neuen Thread eröffnen als mal kurz 1min lang zu suchen. Das ist einfach nur Faulheit und es geht den Leuten sprichwörtlich auf den Sack. Die Tatsache, dass es hier auch sehr gutherzige und hilfsbereite Menschen gibt wird damit schamlos ausgenutzt.

Verdrängt doch mal WoW aus eurem Kopf und geht an WAR ran ohne dauernd an WoW zu denken. Wenn ihr ein WoW² erwartet werdet ihr eh nur enttäuscht sein.

Worauf ich hinaus will : In WAR kommt es sehr auf den Zusammenhalt der Spieler an. Wenn ich schon sehe, wie extrem sich die Leute hier angehen, wie wird das dann erst im Spiel sein ? 

Die WoW Community ist leider verdorben...grösstenteils jedenfalls aber deswegen müsst ihr das nun nicht auch auf WAR übertragen ! Seht WAR doch als einen Neuanfang und schreitet nicht auf den Pfaden, die ihr in WoW eingeschlagen habt.

Sollte das noch schlimmer werden, sehe ich ehrlich gesagt schwarz für WAR. Die Community war einer der Hauptgründe warum ich damals mit WoW aufgehört hab. Es war einfach kein Gildenexternes spielen mehr möglich. Entweder wurde man von irgend wem beleidigt, verarscht oder angebettelt.


PS : Ja ich beziehe mich explizit auf die WoW Spieler, denn die meisten hier kommen denke ich daher und ich hoffe ich hab mich nun auch nicht zu lange gefasst, denn ich weiss auch dass viele keine langen Texte lesen !


So und nun flamt mich zu....


PPS : Sry aber das Niveau des WAR Forums ist in den letzten Wochen mehr und mehr gesunken !

PPPS: Ich hätte es ja gerne in ein Off-Topic geschrieben...gibt aber keins 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ineluki-OA (5. September 2008)

Agree aber sowas von agree. Das meiste was du da sagst ist leider 100%ig wahr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Targuss (5. September 2008)

I know what u mean...Hoffe, dass das Gesocks größtenteils auf Open RvR Server geht...


----------



## DarkRyuZ7 (5. September 2008)

der thread wird zwar sicher bald geschlossen...

aber im grossen und Ganzen kann ich nur ein dickes 

*/Sign*

Druntersetzen...

Mich störts am meisten das die Leute WENN sie sich informieren wollen, Zig Neue Threads starten.
Wenn man keine Lust hat nen 20 Seiten Thread durchzulesen, is das doch kein Problem, Fragt man einfach in DEM thread nochmal, so mach ichs doch auch :/

Schon bleibts "übersichtlicher"...

Und nen Thread finden ist mit der SuFu wirklich nicht schwer...

Auch sonst ist wirklich ziemlich viel "Gib Mir, Gib Mir, nur ich will" Mentalität aufgetaucht...

Naja... 

Ändern kann man eh nix...


PS: war bis vor 2 Monaten auch noch WoW Spieler... Und kann die Miese Community die sich fast überall entwickelt hat, nur bestätigen


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. September 2008)

Nun erstmal: Du hast recht damit, dass hier viele sch*** themen eröffnet wurden, dann sogar noch mehrmals.
"PS : Ja ich beziehe mich explizit auf die WoW Spieler, denn die meisten hier kommen denke ich daher und ich hoffe ich hab mich nun auch nicht zu lange gefasst, denn ich weiss auch dass viele keine langen Texte lesen !"

Aber wenn sich die Leute aus der WoW- Community nicht anpassen, werden sie auch nicht bei WAR bleiben.
Und ich glaube, die Community wird besser, einfach aus dem grund, dass man eben nicht eine solch beschissene community wie andernorts will,und auch die mentalität anders ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: ja, das key gebettele ist wirklich schlimm... obwohl es hier wirklich MEHR als einfach ist, sich einen zu sichern :>


----------



## Dilan (5. September 2008)

100% agree

vor allem der satz: ...die wow commu. ist verdorben.... der wahrste satz zu dem thema seit langer Zeit.

Ich bin alter WoW veteran, closed beta und seit dem Release dabei und konnte schön zusehen wie die commu und damit das spiel immer mehr starb.

um mal ein zitat aus dem Film Dantes peak zu benutzen....

...der frosch sitz im sich langsam erwärmenden wasser bis er am ende tot gekocht ist.

Bei WoW war es genau SO, die veränderungen kam so schleichend das man es erst bemerkte als es zu spät war.


----------



## Gr3xter (5. September 2008)

Das musste aber mal raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Szputnyik (5. September 2008)

kann mich dem echt nur 100% anschliessen


----------



## Ultanor (5. September 2008)

Ich geb dir damit voll und ganz recht !

Ich habe ebenfalls mit WoW aufgehört da man dort selbst auf den RP Servern keine Ruhe mehr hatte und nur nervige Leute rumrannten und im moment hab ich das ungute Gefühl das es bei WAR leider ähnlich wird.

Spätestens wenn man sich die News -Kommentare einmal anschaut wird einem Angst und bange.

Naja mal schaun was das wird .


----------



## Eaproditor (5. September 2008)

Ich würde an alle Moderatoren appelieren das WAR-Forum beim Beginn des "offiziellen" Games gründlich nocheinmal zu reinigen. Die ganzen Threads wegen Keys und sonstigem Geflame passen einfach nicht hier rein und stören einfach nur das Klima ...

So long,


----------



## Strongy (5. September 2008)

Eaproditor schrieb:


> Ich würde an alle Moderatoren appelieren das WAR-Forum beim Beginn des "offiziellen" Games gründlich nocheinmal zu reinigen. Die ganzen Threads wegen Keys und sonstigem Geflame passen einfach nicht hier rein und stören einfach nur das Klima ...
> 
> So long,



jo ein kompletter reset wäre nicht schlecht... ein paar wichtige sachen dürfen natürlich nicht geschlossen werden, aber das ist ja klar...


----------



## Unexcelledx (5. September 2008)

Aber sowas von /sign 
Vorallem wenn man früher in WoW ma etwas nicht wusste wurde einem nicht geholfen sondern man wurde sinloss geflamt.

Und auch hier im Forum dieses elendige Thread erstelle geht einen einfach schrecklich auf den Sender.Mankann nur hoffen das es in War sehr viel    "besser" zugeht


----------



## DeAm0n24 (5. September 2008)

Ich muss den Thread-Ersteller recht geben


/sign


----------



## Mardoo (5. September 2008)

Joa da haste recht, aber sehe es mal so:

Viele WoW Spieler = 0 Erfahrung im RvR = Free Kills

So sehe ich das, und ich werde meinen Spass dabei haben die Leute aus dem Buffed Forum zu Farmen ;P


Aber ja, du hast recht....und die meisten...sag ich jetz ma....werden nicht länger als bis zu WotLK bleiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das wird sich alles einrenken denk ich, und die Community wird erwachsener sein. Ich sag jetz ma so, Kinder stehen auf PvE =)

MfG


----------



## Ineluki-OA (5. September 2008)

CS? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber ich hoffe wirklich du hast recht


----------



## Madir (5. September 2008)

Stancer schrieb:


> Verdrängt doch mal WoW aus eurem Kopf und geht an WAR ran ohne dauernd an WoW zu denken. Wenn ihr ein WoW² erwartet werdet ihr eh nur enttäuscht sein.
> 
> Worauf ich hinaus will : In WAR kommt es sehr auf den Zusammenhalt der Spieler an. Wenn ich schon sehe, wie extrem sich die Leute hier angehen, wie wird das dann erst im Spiel sein ?
> 
> Die WoW Community ist leider verdorben...grösstenteils jedenfalls aber deswegen müsst ihr das nun nicht auch auf WAR übertragen ! Seht WAR doch als einen Neuanfang und schreitet nicht auf den Pfaden, die ihr in WoW eingeschlagen habt.



Wenn du von WAR eine "andere" oder gar "bessere" Community erwartest, kannst du auch nur enttäuscht werden.
Und das man in WAR mehr Zusammenhalt braucht als in anderen Spielen glaube ich nicht wirklich.

Das unnütze Threads eröffnet werden, dumme Fragen gestellt werden etc. ist ganz normal in einem stark frequentierten Forum, daran sollte man sich doch so langsam gewöhnt haben. Ich finde das fast genauso lästig wie die selbsternannten Forensheriffs die auf jeden dieser Threads aufspringen und auf die Suchfunktion verweisen oder sonst irgendwelche belehrenden off Topic Kommentare abgeben und so diese Threads am leben (oben) halten.


----------



## HGVermillion (5. September 2008)

Stancer dein wort in Gottes Ohr, es würde schon reichen wenn einige Leute mal logisch an die sache rangehen würde. Es gibt wirklich viele bei denen man doch bitten würde das sie ein paar Threads durchlesen würden oder die Sufu benutzen würden.

Und wenn dann die fragen kommen die mit "Ich hab keine lust gehabt die Sufu zu benutzen" dann fragt man sich ab und zu wieso?

Hoffen wir für den Release das beste.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raqill (5. September 2008)

Stancer schrieb:


> Dazu kommen noch diese nervigen Fragethreads : "Gibt es ein Inventar in WAR?" "Kann ich mit WASD spielen?" "Gibt es Quests?"....Nee Blizzard hat alles erfunden und Patentrechte darauf....deswegen besteht WAR nur aus nem schwarzen Bildschirm...




Du hast allgemein Recht!
Aber das is ja wohl das beste xD!


----------



## Sempai02 (5. September 2008)

Tja, da überlegt man sich, doch bei WoW zu bleiben. Mit Wrath nette Sachen, tiefere Story und kaum noch Kiddies? Das wäre dann richtig gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## Crewer (5. September 2008)

Unexcelledx schrieb:


> Aber sowas von /sign
> Vorallem wenn man früher in WoW ma etwas nicht wusste wurde einem nicht geholfen sondern man wurde sinloss geflamt.
> 
> Und auch hier im Forum dieses elendige Thread erstelle geht einen einfach schrecklich auf den Sender.Mankann nur hoffen das es in War sehr viel    "besser" zugeht






Ähm, da muss ich wiedersprechen!
Ich weiß nicht wo und was du gespielt hast, aber als Allianzler auf Azshara und Taerar Wurde ich nie Geflamet weil ich nichts wuste.

Mir Wurde in Kara sogar für jeden Boss die Taktik gesagt, und hat mich dann am ende gebeten erstmal die taktiken zu lesen bevor ich in ne Ini geh.




An den TE.

In WAR kanst du auch nicht viel Rumbetteln den es ist ein PVP game und WoW ein PVE.
Gold gebettel Wird da auch so bleiben.

Aber ich bin nur gespant wie WAR wird, solte es so werden wie AoC werde ich es mal anspielen.



Die Faulheit, die Suchfunktion zu benutzen ist in jedem Forum so!
Ich Wünsche dir noch viel Spaß in deinen Spiel, wo Die Leute sich benehmen, Gegenseitig helfen und so...

Ruf mich wenn du das Spiel gefunden hast!



Und nicht immer an WoW Denken?
WoW ist im Moment der Marktführer, du must es mit ihm Verglieichen im Moment.   Und im PVE ist WoW diese Jahr nicht zu toppen.
Und wie der nette kerl über mir schon schrieb.

Hoffentlich gehen alle Möchtegern RoXXor zu WAR, und WoW wird wieder das Spiel was es mal war


----------



## Midgardsorm (5. September 2008)

Ich halte mich eigentlich aus Foren raus weil manche hier genannte dinge mich eben davon ab halten.
Nur..

Ich bin so froh das das einer mal ausspricht! denn mit War WIRD man sehen wozu MMO-Gamercommunitys in der Lage sind.. oder eben leider nicht.. , wenn es um offenheit zu Spielinhalten/Universen sowie Spielmechaniken eines neuen Spieles geht.
Denn in Warhammer Online wird die Community sau wichtig für alle, in der Warhammer Community!(Sprich wer Warhamemr richtig spielen will!)
Das spiel ist sicher auch noch gut, selbst wenn die WoW-flamer-leichen mit machen, aber dann wird sich alles sehr nach 'Land der geschlossenen gesellschaften anfühlen'. Das soll nicht passieren! Ich meine in der Gesammten Spieler Community herscht überall immer so ein geflame das man meint es gehört dazu. Mir solls egal sein, nur bitte nicht in der Warhammer Online Community!

Ich wünsche allen, die sich auf das neue Spiel freuen, dass sie nicht irgendwann dort ankommen, wo man sich nicht mal eben einer Gruppe anschliessen will, weil man in der Community zu viele schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht hat!

Fangt neu an! Für alle MITspieler!

Ich weis das es mehrere Spieler gibt, die wie unser Posteröffner denken.
Ich finde wir sollten da mal was angehen.. damit die Foren- nicht nur hier bei Buffed- 'Sauberer' werden.
Ich weis die Mods tuhen alles das hier keine falschen dinge an falsche Orte kommen.

Meint ihr aber nicht das wir irgendwie für ein besseres Klima in der Community sorgen können?
Ich würd sofort mit machen!


----------



## reddevil306 (5. September 2008)

Madir schrieb:


> Wenn du von WAR eine "andere" oder gar "bessere" Community erwartest, kannst du auch nur enttäuscht werden.



Da muss ich zustimmen, ein grossteil der Community wird vermutlich zumindest beim Launch des Spiels von WoW kommen. Ich selbst bin auch WoW spieler und werde mir auch WAR zulegen, jedoch weiss ich auch das ich WAR vermutlich nur bis Wotlk spielen werde sofern es mir zusagt. 

Wenn du beim Releas von AoC dabei warst dann weist du was dich im Chat erwarten wird. Nämlich ziemlich viele WoW krüppel, die permanent den Weg nach Ironforge suchen.


----------



## lafina (5. September 2008)

hm, muss dir leider voll und ganz zustimmen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kirg (5. September 2008)

natürlich hast du recht und muss dir eigt. "leider" zustimmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und das mit dem abfarmen würde ich mir dennoch nicht so leicht vorstellen?Das ist überhäblich.
Es sidn zwar wow spieler aber das prinzip eines spiels bleibt gleich.Die erfahrung ist schnell gemacht.
Und so schwer ist es nun wirklich nicht.Bitte sachlich bleiben.

ps:  mich kotzt es an das sich mit WoW so ein Monopol gegründet hat unter dem alle andern mmos leiden müssen.
      Ich möchte einfach einen guten start mit warhammer machen ohne irgendwas von WoW im Warhammer Chat oder sonstwo hören zu müssen!
      Einfach mal wieder das feeling haben, teil einer neuen community zu werden ist doch gerade das geile?
      Selbiges hatte ich auch bei WoW und mir hat es damals gefallen. Leider ist es abgesackt...
      Mit Warhammer kommt wieder dieses neue feeling alles neu zu entdecken und zu erleben und so soll es auch sein! Ohne das es von anderen mmos beeinflusst wird!
      Nicht wahr? =)

pps: wünsche allen beta teilnehmern einen guten start , low pings und viel freude zusammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


       Auf das die Server den massen stand halten werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


       mfg WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGH


----------



## Mirdoìl (5. September 2008)

Find ich auch...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  manchmal is aber ne community so aber zu oft nervt das scho


----------



## Kryptmann (5. September 2008)

Ich denke ,dass mit dem Umgang der Community wird doch eh nur die Community klären . Das ich dir recht gebe wird eh auf einem anderen Blatt stehen . Das es sich in anderen Spielen so eingebürgert hat zeigt einfach, dass sich nur ein geringer teil von Leuten daran stört, sonnst würden sie ja handeln im Rahmen ihrer Möglichkeiten . Denn ob wir uns hier luft machen oder 5 lassen los wird nichts daran ändern ,dass es eben immer Aussenstehende zum Thema Intelligens geben wird  . 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Abell (5. September 2008)

Das Problem ist vielleicht, dass diese Leute von den offiziellen Foren einfach nichts anderes gewohnt sind  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Dort ist es nicht so wie hier, das sich regelmässig Moderatoren um die Beiträge kümmern (ausser man versteht darunter alle 2-3 Tage mal reinzuschaun).

Und was die Suchfunktion betrifft... Blizz hats jahrelang nicht geschafft eine funktionierende hinzubekommen, also ist es etwas neues für sie das es in anderen Foren wirklich was bringt diese zu benutzen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Naja, anfangs werden sich sicher einige von diesen WoWlern WAR genauer anschaun, aber die meisten werden spätestens mit WotLK Release wieder zurückkehren. WAR ist eine ganz andere Art von MMORpG und zieht auch eine andere Art von Spielern an.


----------



## Midgardsorm (5. September 2008)

Ich hoffe das dieser Beitrag nicht geschlossen werden muss..
Wenn hier ein Mod an meinem Post vorbei schneit, hätte ich eine Frage

Währe es möglich, dass man im War-Buffed-Forum ein wenich 'aufräumen' kann?
Ich bin der überzeugung das ein Spiel wie WAR eine starke Community braucht und das man als Community doch auch was dafür tuhen kann.
Ist es möglich das Mods, Spielern helfen können die Community 'sauber' zu halten? Ich meine damit das was die Warhammer Community hat, sind doch die Platformen auf der sie sich austauschen kann, Buffed ist da ganz klar eine große bereits genutzte Platform.

mir mag so schlenn nichts einfallen

aber was kann man tuhen?


----------



## Hühnerhabicht (5. September 2008)

Ein weiterer WoW-Bash-Thread für den Gelangweilten WaR´ler? Es gibt überall Pansen, ganz sicher auch in War. 

In diesem Sinne gute Besserung...

P.S. Ich hoffe hier landet mal wieder was Gehaltvolleres auf Seite 1 neben Betakeybleh und Bashfreds aller Art.


----------



## Nebelvater (5. September 2008)

Würde jetzt wirklich gerne viel dazu schreiben aber zusammengefasst wäre es eig nur ein 

/sign


Freue mich jedenfalls schon sehr auf WAR, hoffen wir auf das beste!


----------



## Midgardsorm (5. September 2008)

Abell schrieb:


> Das Problem ist vielleicht, dass diese Leute von den offiziellen Foren einfach nichts anderes gewohnt sind
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Absolut richtig!

Ich finde auch das Warhammer Online damit eine stärke hat. Die Community ist angehalten sich selber besser zu Organisieren und vielleicht werden dadurch viele neue gute Dinge geboren, wer weis.


----------



## peebee (5. September 2008)

Viel schlimmer als die total hohlen Fragen, die sich auf den ersten Seiten sammeln finde ich das Verhalten derjnigen, die schon länger in der WAR-Beta unterwegs sind. Deren Arroganz ist teilweise schon nicht mehr zu toppen, kein bischen Hilfsbereitschaft, wie man es von jemandem, der sich im Spiel auskennt, erwarten würde. Lieber dann solche Antworten wie "Zu blöd, zum SuFu benutzen?". Jedes Spiel bekommt die Community, die es verdient. Bei WoW ist die saumäßige Community der Grund für den langsamen Untergang, ob es bei WAR ebenso kommen wird, hängt in erster Linie von den ersten Wochen nach Release ab. Sollten sich die erfahrenen Spieler mal von der netten Seite zeigen, wird es mit Sicherheit ein grandioses MMO-Erlebnis.


----------



## HippieO (5. September 2008)

naja...
im Grunde stimme ich dir zu, dennoch klingt das alles ziemlich hart x)
"die Community ist verdorben"...
hey, jeder freut sich auf das Spiel, nur ist sich nicht jeder sicher, ob er das Spiel kaufen will
und deswegen dieses key-getue (glaub ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
und es ist sich auch nicht jeder sicher, ob er Azeroth oder Mittelerde (AoC sag ich mal nix, ist "neu") verlassen will,
wegen einem Spiel, das er nicht einmal kennt. Klar man kann sich informieren, aber im Grunde sollte man sich
schon seinen eigenen Eindruck machen
ich will nicht sagen, dass du blödsinn schreibst (wär' auch quatsch, jeder hat seine meinung x)), ich stimme dir
ja auch wie schon gesagt teilweise zu, doch ich denke, du überreagierst ein wenig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
wer sich nicht in die WAR-community einbringen und team spielen will, wird im Spiel keine Zukunft haben
sobald das jeder kapiert hat, spielen nur noch "echte" War-ler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


einfach mal abwarten
Peace
HippieO


----------



## fasseo (5. September 2008)

Wartet erstmal ab bis WAR rauskommt, da geht es bestimmt im Chat so ab wie in AOC 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da wurde nur über WOW gesprochen, zum Kotzen!!!
Ich hoffe in War wird alles besser, so wie in den alten DAOC zeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nôdin (5. September 2008)

Ich finde die aussage vom TE in viellerlei hinsicht sehr verallgemeinert. Das es immer ma solche Leute gibt ist in jedem Game das vernünftig vermarktet wird normal. Und die ganze Wow Community über einen Kamm zu scherren find ich auch mehr als arm.
Ich habe kurz nach Wow release (vor dem Hype) angefangen dieses zu spielen da mir  ^Rollenspiele^ mit Fantasysetting immer sehr zugesagt haben und nicht weil es gerade In war.

Ich hatte auch das Glück nach nur einer kurzen Zeit eine Gilde mit vernünftigen Leuten zu finden mit denen man wirlich Spaß haben konnte und sich auch eine tolle Community gebildet hat.

Ich denke der Grund warum es so viele .... in Wow gibt, hängt einfach mit dem Erfolg dieses Spiels zusammen. Mittlerweile sieht man es sogar in der TV Werbung und bei einer solchen masse von Spielern ist es normal das es da einige.... gibt.

Ich wünsche War, das es genausolche Erfolge feiern kann (WoW war zweifellos ein Knüller; nicht jedermann sache aber das ist ja normal) und nicht in Vergessenheit gerät mit der Zeit durch zuviele Bugs etc. 

Letztendlich muss man sagen, es wird in jedem Spiel das erfolgreich ist sone ... geben, aber wenn man sucht, findet man auch die richtige Leute mit denen man vernünftig was unternehmen kann, von daher versteh ich nicht wie man sich über sowas aufregen kann. Ich würd solche Sachen einfach ignorieren, denn in meinen Augen bilden sich viele ^ kleine^ Communitys (durch Gilden und deren Foren) in denen man über das Spiel diskutieren etc. und sich austauschen kann.

Tja das wars von mir dazu wünsch euch alles gute und das Ihr die richtigen Leute findet.

Wir sehen uns Ingame 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kelgan (5. September 2008)

Ich kann dem Ersteller dieses Threads eigentlich nur zustimmen.

Ihr dürft nicht vergessen, dass die meisten der Kiddies nie ein "echtes" MMORPG gespielt haben. WoW ist in meinen Augen spätestens seit dem Release von BC kein MMORPG mehr.

Man merkt sehr schnell, ob man mit Leuten spielt die schön länger "im Geschäft" sind, und andere MMORPGs wie EQ oder DAoC gespielt haben, diese Leute kennen noch die Wertevortstellungen und die Etikette die solche Spiele eigentlich voraussetzen. So etwas ist dem gemeinen WoW-Kiddie fremd, für diese ist das einzig wichtige sich zu profilieren, und möglichst viele Epische Items zu tragen, koste es was es solle.

Besagte Kiddies werden warscheinlich WAr eine zeit lang spielen, und dann "Flamend" (wie sch** WAR doch ist) zu WoW zurück kehren. Dann wird WAR zu einem Spiel was wieder Spaß macht.


----------



## Manisan (5. September 2008)

> Wenn man sich die Fragen anschaut, die die Leute stellen, die die Threads eröffnen, was sie von WAR erwarten und wie sie rumheulen...




ICH BIN VOLLKOMMEN DEINER MEINUNG, LEUT WIR SIND HIER NICH BEI CRYHAMMER............  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Achtung jetzt gehts gleich wieder los, oh ohoh Captain Capslock....

Jo ihr Wowkiddies, ich weis, bleibt doch lieber bei Wow, da könnt ihr dann dort schreibn


----------



## mage4tw (5. September 2008)

stimm dir zu @ te, aber das niveau ist deswegen so tief gesunken weil viele leute einfach so gespannt auf warhammer sind, da vergisst man schon manchmal was man da grad für threads eröffnet.


----------



## blitzfrag (5. September 2008)

Meine Meinung dazu ist: Auch in WoW ist ein normales Spielen möglich! Ich habe eine gute Gilde dort gehabt und wir sind für uns ein paar mal die Woche raiden gegangen und nebenbei ein wenig PVP. Wir haben uns unsere Mitglieder sehr genau angeschaut und nach ein paar Tagen dann mit mehreren Leuten abgestimmt wer dafür ist und wer nicht. Wenn es Probleme gab wegen Beleidigungen etc. gabs sofort ein Kick. Und wir hatten einen sehr guten Ruf auf unserem Server. Da bin ich nicht auf der Community von WoW angewiesen! Wenn die Leute sich im Handelschat anflamen, weil jemand angeblich zuviel G für etwas verlangt oder jemand ein Kellerkind ist dann hat es immer ein mausklick gebraucht und schon habe ich davon nichts mehr mitbekommen.

Jeder ist sich da seines Glückes Schmied. Ich suche mir aus mit wem ich in WAR spielen werde und wenn sich Leute daneben benehmen dann ignoriere ich das. Wenn das alle so machen würden, würden die angeprangerten Dinge auch weniger auftreten.

Und ich bin ebnfalls der Meinung das hier kein stärker Zusammanhang nötig ist als wie bei WoW. Hier spielt man hauptsächlich PvP. Das kann ich alleine oder in einer Gruppe. Bei WoW macht man 25 Raids. Kann man in WAR zwar auch, aber darum gehts in 1. Linie nicht.
Denke da ist es bei WoW wichtiger 25 vernünftige Leute zu finden als bei WAR.
Was natürlich nicht heißt eine gute Community wäre nicht gut oder vom Vorteil.

Aber man muss sich eh immer erst ein Bild von seinem Gegenüber machen. Wer weiß schon von den Postern hier, wer von ejmanden anderen der ja "die gleiche Meinung" vetritt später im Spiel in gewissen Situationen nicht beschimpft werden würde oder ähnliches.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Punischer240 (5. September 2008)

Also ersteinmal danke ich habe bin selbst wow zocker und verfolge dieses forum über war sehr lange weil ich wecheslen werde und alles was du geschriben hast stimmt 



im handelschanel spamen sie heute rum ähh WAR wird scheise WAR is commin und wird sinken
dazu kan man nur sagen das es angst oder keine ahnung vom spiel ist ich habe 2 70er und ...und was bringts einem den es macht keinen spaß durch sturmwind drei mal um brunnen zu rennen und allen zu zeigen was für tolle loots man hat.. WoW is ein einziges Wttrüsten das doch kein PvE wen man gildenmacht damit sein ego nen schub bekommt wen man sunwell equipt in den händen hält 

PvE in wow sag ich nichts dazu das is ne klasse für sich arena ..10 spiele amchen punkte kasiieren equipt holen um brunnen laufen..arena ist langweilig immer das gleiche kein richtiges erlebnis und open PvP ach das ich nicht lache die meisten rennen mit autolauf gegen die wand um abzeichen zu holen equipt abholen brunnen..... Wow macht mir keinen spaß diesen wettbewerb wer den nun das beste equipt hat (spiel skill gibtes ja nicht) mache ich nicht mehr mit



Danke für den thread er erzählt komplett die warheit

 ich mach mit war nen neuen anfang und hoffe es wird eine nette community und hoffe das alle dazu was beitragen 




War is comming


----------



## Thorad (5. September 2008)

So sehr ich den Topic-Eröffner zustimme, aber erwartet nicht das gelbe vom Ei in der Community. Bei AoC dachten wir auch alle "Ohhh ab 18, na dann wird alles nur noch gepflegt von statten gehen". Pustekuchen. Aber gewaltig. Wer z.B. auf Aries gespielt hat, wird sich an die Gilde -ANG- erinnern, die mit einen Trommelfeuer voller Spamm jeden Tag aufgewartet haben. Auch das geflame in den Channels war unerträglich und manchmal möchte ich behaupten, ging es in WoW (genaugenommen Nerathor) gesitteter zu. Gepöbel gabs schon zu Meridian, UO und DaoC. Alle WoW-Spieler daher über einen Kamm zu scheren ,sowieso zu behaupten das es in anderen MMOs sowas ÜBERHAUPT nicht gebe/gab, hat einen labilen Bezug zur Realität.


----------



## Pflaumchen1 (5. September 2008)

ey kann mir wer helfen pls ich will auch endlich abzoggen bei de war aber kann net einloggen wa sdas für ne scheisse so können die mir mal am punkt punkt lechen is doch scheisse was soll das??
ich mein ich bezahl ja auch und will äkhjen dann also sacht ma wie man reinkommt da ich häng immer beim pacher auf 100 percekt und dann kommt mal nix scheiss kiddis spiel ey
will ändlich zoggen hier


----------



## HGVermillion (5. September 2008)

fasseo schrieb:


> Wartet erstmal ab bis WAR rauskommt, da geht es bestimmt im Chat so ab wie in AOC
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das wird sicherlich passieren, entweder weil die WoWflamer kommen, oder weil man die MMOs vergleicht, auch genannt Laut denken genannt.


----------



## Audara (5. September 2008)

Ich bin auch noch WoW Spieler und werde demnächst auf WAR umsteigen und ich hoffe das ich dort endlich das gewisse maß an "Etikette" finde das sich irgendwann Anfang bis mitte WoW (open Beta bis release) verabschiedet hat, ich spiele WoW seit der closed Beta,habe den Verfall der RP server miterlebt, habe die Flut an "Sephirothts" und "Dark'INSERTNAME'" (teils nette Leute mit gutem Sprachgebrauch) miterlebt und sehne mich endlich wieder nach einer Welt wo man Fragen stellen kann ohne dumme Antworten zu erhalten, wo man sich in Foren unterhalten kann ohne das person A person B nen dummen Spruch zuwirft, wo leute nicht nur Lila sehen, Wo Würmer und Insekten endlich wieder Frieden haben und in der ich aus einer Toilette trinken kann ohne Ausschlag zu bekommen.
Ich hoffe, wie von einigen bereits erwähnt, das die Richtigen Leute bei WAR bleiben und der "in meinen Augen unwillkommene Teil" zügig zu WOTL durchstartet, möglichst schnell 80 wird, lila farmt und dann lange genug mit Daily questen beschäftigt ist um nicht wieder zu WAR zurückzufinden. Immerhin ist Zeit in WoW Geld und prestige gemessen an Items.

Von daher ein dickes /sign und Danke, Danke
an den Threadersteller, er spricht mir aus der Seele


----------



## oned (5. September 2008)

Also ich bin generel der meinung des TEs aber, irgent wie sind manche sachen sehr veralgemeinert.

Allein wieviele leute direkt geschrieben haben sie sein ex wowler und die Community is fürn *piep*

Über manche dinge sollte man als erwachsener Mensch einfach mal hinwegsehen,
zb. wird War über wsad gespielt, wie spielt es sich vom kampf System etc.
tut mir leid aber das sind dinge die ernsthafte Spieler interesieren, auch 
wenn das Blizz nicht als erster erfunden hat, heißt das noch lange nicht das es so in
War umgesetzt wird.

Um auf die Community zurück zu kommen von WoW so gibt es nicht nur "schwarze Schafe"
Ich hab WoW seit anfang an gespielt, und ja kleine Kidis nerfen mich manchmal auch,
selbst gleich so in unmut geraten ist nicht der richtige weg.
Lasst einfach den Leuten etwas Zeit sich ein zu gewöhnen, die das Spiel mal selbst gespielt haben.
Dan klären sich die meisten Fragen von selbst.

Ich hab War noch nicht gespielt und bin einer der Hardcore Gamer fraktion und leider ist es 
sehr schwer sich vor zu stellen wie die Skills funktionieren und vor allem wie das Kampf System 
funktionieren wird. Man kann sich nur sehr schwer in die einzelnen Klassen rein versetzen
um sich schonmal im vorraus eine Klasse aus zu suchen, seit doch glücklich das es soooo viele 
Menschen das spiel spielen wollen welches ihr selbst so gut findet.

Kommt Zeit kommt Rat, und ich hoffe das nicht nur Kiddys auf dem RvR Realm sein werden,
dan hab ich mehr angst vor meinen Mitstreitern wie vor meinen Gegnern. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dont hate the Class, hate the Player. And never forget, DONT FEED THE TROLL.


----------



## Flixl (5. September 2008)

*gelöscht*


----------



## Asatori (5. September 2008)

Hm, ich kann leider nich völlig mitreden, da ich mich erst vor kurzem definitiv entschieden habe, von WoW zu WAR zu wechseln.

Allerdings hoffe ich doch auch, dass die Community da ein bisschen reifer sein wird, wie in WoW...
Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass es am Anfang nicht allzu schön sein wird. Aber ich glaube, dass die meisten "Unreifen" (Ich sage absichtlich nicht Kiddies, viele 13-Jährige sind reifer als ihre 30-jährigen Gildenkollegen..) wieder zu WoW wechseln werden, da es halt mit WotLK wieder einiges an neuem PvE-Content bieten wird und andere tolle Sachen, die WoW in der Allgemeinheit halt so viel mehr beliebt macht als andere MMORPG's.

Ich hoffe es pendelt sich mit der Zeit ein, und die Community hat dann ein gewisses Mindestmass an Reife mitbringt.


Aber naja, wir werden sehen. Lasst uns auf eine tolle Warhammer-Community hoffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Man sieht sich bei Release


----------



## Audara (5. September 2008)

Thorad schrieb:


> So sehr ich den Topic-Eröffner zustimme, aber erwartet nicht das gelbe vom Ei in der Community. Bei AoC dachten wir auch alle "Ohhh ab 18, na dann wird alles nur noch gepflegt von statten gehen". Pustekuchen. Aber gewaltig. Wer z.B. auf Aries gespielt hat, wird sich an die Gilde -ANG- erinnern, die mit einen Trommelfeuer voller Spamm jeden Tag aufgewartet haben. Auch das geflame in den Channels war unerträglich und manchmal möchte ich behaupten, ging es in WoW (genaugenommen Nerathor) gesitteter zu. Gepöbel gabs schon zu Meridian, UO und DaoC. Alle WoW-Spieler daher über einen Kamm zu scheren ,sowieso zu behaupten das es in anderen MMOs sowas ÜBERHAUPT nicht gebe/gab, hat einen labilen Bezug zur Realität.




Keine Ahnung ob es Trittbrettfaher sind, aber die Gilde ANG gab es auch schon auf dem Server Frostwolf in "trommelwirbel" WoW und das Verhalten wie du es beschreibst stimmt mit dem was ich von da kenne überein, also wunder dich nicht woher es kommt.

Gruß
Audara


----------



## Thorad (5. September 2008)

Audara schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung ob es Trittbrettfaher sind, aber die Gilde ANG gab es auch schon auf dem Server Frostwolf in "trommelwirbel" WoW und das Verhalten wie du es beschreibst stimmt mit dem was ich von da kenne überein, also wunder dich nicht woher es kommt.
> 
> Gruß
> Audara



Das lustige ist Audara, das ANG ursprünglich *trommelwirbel* laut eigener Aussage mit angefangen haben, also wunder dich nicht woher es kommt


----------



## Ollivan (5. September 2008)

ich seh das nich so eng..ich denk mir, natürlich wird es auch unsoziale leute in WAR geben, das lässt sich wohl kaum vermeiden. aber die meisten leute hier im forum, die aktiv beiträge schreiben sind für mich hilfsbereit und freundlich rübergekommen. ich hoffe einfach, dass sich das ganze nicht so wie in WoW entwickelt, aber wie gesagt: einfach mal optimistisch sein, dann klappt das schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Emokeksii (5. September 2008)

Ollivan schrieb:


> ich seh das nich so eng..ich denk mir, natürlich wird es auch unsoziale leute in WAR geben, das lässt sich wohl kaum vermeiden. aber die meisten leute hier im forum, die aktiv beiträge schreiben sind für mich hilfsbereit und freundlich rübergekommen. ich hoffe einfach, dass sich das ganze nicht so wie in WoW entwickelt, aber wie gesagt: einfach mal optimistisch sein, dann klappt das schon
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Glaub ich auch.

Ich versuch meist immer zu helfen.

Auser gestern ......mir wär bei den ganzen threads zu dem beta keys fast der kragen geplatz^^ war ja unerträglich das jeder wegen den keys nen thread auf gemacht hat sogar nach dem ausdrücklich gesagt wurde es soll gelassen werden.

Naja gute sache daran ist durch meine mithilfe bei der bereinigung solcher threads hab ich mir nen netten gb von einen mod erhandelt =P


----------



## Bläcky2 (5. September 2008)

Audara schrieb:


> Ich bin auch noch WoW Spieler und werde demnächst auf WAR umsteigen und ich hoffe das ich dort endlich das gewisse maß an "Etikette" finde das sich irgendwann Anfang bis mitte WoW (open Beta bis release) verabschiedet hat, ich spiele WoW seit der closed Beta,habe den Verfall der RP server miterlebt, habe die Flut an "Sephirothts" und "Dark'INSERTNAME'" (teils nette Leute mit gutem Sprachgebrauch) miterlebt und sehne mich endlich wieder nach einer Welt wo man Fragen stellen kann ohne dumme Antworten zu erhalten, wo man sich in Foren unterhalten kann ohne das person A person B nen dummen Spruch zuwirft, wo leute nicht nur Lila sehen, Wo Würmer und Insekten endlich wieder Frieden haben und in der ich aus einer Toilette trinken kann ohne Ausschlag zu bekommen.
> Ich hoffe, wie von einigen bereits erwähnt, das die Richtigen Leute bei WAR bleiben und der "in meinen Augen unwillkommene Teil" zügig zu WOTL durchstartet, möglichst schnell 80 wird, lila farmt und dann lange genug mit Daily questen beschäftigt ist um nicht wieder zu WAR zurückzufinden. Immerhin ist Zeit in WoW Geld und prestige gemessen an Items.
> 
> Von daher ein dickes /sign und Danke, Danke
> an den Threadersteller, er spricht mir aus der Seele




Dann mußte du zu Hdro gehen da ist die Community richtig gut ! 

Keine Ahnung  was einige hier gegen AoC haben ? Hab es fast 2 Monate gespielt , klar gibts immer Leute die meckern , was ja bei dem Spiel auch angebracht war , aber im großen und ganzen hat man viele nette leute getroffen , im Chat wurde einem immer geholfen und in gruppen war ich auch immer gut aufgehoben .

Schlimmer als wie in den WoW Bgs kanns meiner Meinung eh nicht werden   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Verstehe auch nicht die Leute die War nur bis Wotlk zocken wollen , das einzig neue was es da gibt sind neue Lila Items und paar neue Bosse die fähigkeiten zusammengewürfelt bekommen von bossen die man schon aus BC kennt (naja das ist meine meinung und das was ich selber mitbekommen habe) . Von daher werden die meisten kiddis eh wieder wechseln weils dann wieder neue Epix gibt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .  

Ich will einfach wieder spaß an einem Spiel haben , nette leute kennen lernen und was neues sehen .


----------



## Audara (6. September 2008)

Thorad schrieb:


> Das lustige ist Audara, das ANG ursprünglich *trommelwirbel* laut eigener Aussage mit angefangen haben, also wunder dich nicht woher es kommt



.....glaube da fehlt was...DAoC? lt. ein paar Foreneinträgen von denen ich meine sie Irgendwann mal gelesen zu haben solls sie schon in Ultima Online gegeben haben.....keine Ahnung, ich bin leider nich allwissend und kenne sie halt nur aus WoW, von daher entschuldige ich mich schonmal für evtl. Halbwahrheiten die ich hier von mir gebe, ich würd schon gern wissen woher se ursprünglich kommen, rein interesse halber


----------



## Etomi (6. September 2008)

Pflaumchen schrieb:


> ey kann mir wer helfen pls ich will auch endlich abzoggen bei de war aber kann net einloggen wa sdas für ne scheisse so können die mir mal am punkt punkt lechen is doch scheisse was soll das??
> ich mein ich bezahl ja auch und will äkhjen dann also sacht ma wie man reinkommt da ich häng immer beim pacher auf 100 percekt und dann kommt mal nix scheiss kiddis spiel ey
> will ändlich zoggen hier




Find ich super, daß hier gleich mal einer die Thesen des Threaderstellers untermauert. Ich hatte ja schon überlegt leichte Zweifel an dem Post des TE einfließen zu lassen.. Aber nach diesem Post:

/sign first post


----------



## Thorad (6. September 2008)

Audara schrieb:


> .....glaube da fehlt was...DAoC? lt. ein paar Foreneinträgen von denen ich meine sie Irgendwann mal gelesen zu haben solls sie schon in Ultima Online gegeben haben.....keine Ahnung, ich bin leider nich allwissend und kenne sie halt nur aus WoW, von daher entschuldige ich mich schonmal für evtl. Halbwahrheiten die ich hier von mir gebe, ich würd schon gern wissen woher se ursprünglich kommen, rein interesse halber



So richtig interessieren tuts in Wirklichkeit keinen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da eh nur heiße Luft hinter dem Gedönse steckte, werde ich die Jungs auch in WAR meine vollste Belächelung schenken


----------



## Pflaumchen1 (6. September 2008)

ey kann mir wer helfen pls ich will auch endlich abzoggen bei de war aber kann net einloggen wa sdas für ne scheisse so können die mir mal am punkt punkt lechen is doch scheisse was soll das??
ich mein ich bezahl ja auch und will äkhjen dann also sacht ma wie man reinkommt da ich häng immer beim pacher auf 100 percekt und dann kommt mal nix scheiss kiddis spiel ey
will ändlich zoggen hier 





gebt ma ne antwort plx kann doch net so schwär sein ich hab den eihndruck hier denken welche wäre was beseres oder wie?ß!na mir egal ausserdeem spiel ich bei ang und wri zoggen ALLE nbesser wie der trauige rest !könnt er die feigen komments ecgt lassen kommt nach kesh da rullorn wir alles


----------



## Emokeksii (6. September 2008)

Pflaumchen schrieb:


> ey kann mir wer helfen pls ich will auch endlich abzoggen bei de war aber kann net einloggen wa sdas für ne scheisse so können die mir mal am punkt punkt lechen is doch scheisse was soll das??
> ich mein ich bezahl ja auch und will äkhjen dann also sacht ma wie man reinkommt da ich häng immer beim pacher auf 100 percekt und dann kommt mal nix scheiss kiddis spiel ey
> will ändlich zoggen hier
> 
> ...




ich habs mir jetzt nicht durchgelesen weil es nicht gerade leicht ist denke aber das es wenig sinn hat wenn du 2 mal das gleiche spamst was andere schon nicht beantwortet haben.


----------



## Pente (6. September 2008)

Huch schönes Thema. Naja derartige Probleme treten überall dort auf wo extrem viele verschiedene Charaktere auf kleinem Raum aufeinander treffen.

Nicht jeder ist ein Warhammer Online oder gar MMO "Profi" und weiss schon über alles bescheid. Einige sind schon mit dem simplen navigieren durch ein Forum so überfordert, dass sie froh sind wenn sie den WAR Bereich finden. Es hilft alles nichts, das muss man einfach gelassen sehen. Seid freundlich, höflich und stets hilfsbereit alles andere ergibt sich dann von ganz allein.

Wenn ein Thema schon etliche Male behandelt wurde weist den Threadersteller freundlich darauf hin und linkt ihm, freundlicherweise, einfach direkt eines der bereits vorhandenen Themen. Wir haben schon ein Auge darauf, dass hier alles in möglichst geregelten Bahnen verläuft und niemand auf der Strecke bleibt.

Ihr könnt mich gern auch per PM / IRC kontaktieren, ich werde dann sehen was ich für euch tun kann.

Bzgl Aufräumaktion im Warhammer Bereich zu Release: ich werd's mal zur Sprache bringen. Versprechen kann und will ich hier allerdings erstmal nichts  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raqill (6. September 2008)

Keksii ignorier den Troll ist doch sowieso nur n 2. Acc der meint das War der größte Dreck wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 !


----------



## XPray (6. September 2008)

Pflaumchen schrieb:


> kommt nach kesh da rullorn wir alles




AHA ein AoC Fanbubi, der meint sich jetzt rächen zu müssen, sich dazu noch nen neuen Account hier macht......trink weniger und geh schlafen!!!!


----------



## HippieO (6. September 2008)

sagt es dir nix wenn sogar ein thread von dir mit demselben inhalt geschlossen wurde, Pflaumchen xD

nicht unbedingt verdorbene community, aber es gibt ausnahmen

also ich meine nicht ausnahmen die verdorben sind xD
ich meine... ausnahmen, die das ganze hier ein wenig runterziehn


----------



## Pente (6. September 2008)

Pflaumchen geniest erstmal eine kleine Auszeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raqill (6. September 2008)

Pente du bist mein Lieeeblingsmod. =D


----------



## Emokeksii (6. September 2008)

Pente schrieb:


> Pflaumchen geniest erstmal eine kleine Auszeit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*Pente Bejubel *

ich genieß eine andere art von auszeit jetzt erst mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und zwar einen kleinen snack.


----------



## Audara (6. September 2008)

Ich will  keinewegs vom eigentlichen Thema ablenken, aber die Uhrzeit zu der Pente hier noch aktiv am "Moderieren"ist verdient meinen vollen Respekt, ich hoffe ein lecker bierchen erleichtert Pente den Job 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorad (6. September 2008)

Wobei ich denke, dass das für Pente mehr ein Hobby ist. Manche Leute gehen in ja in solchem Communitys auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Akentia (6. September 2008)

Ich stimme dem Thame leider zu es ist letzte zeit wirklich schlimm geworden. Naja ich bin aber noch doch am hoffen das die ganzen Kinder kein spaß am WAR finden werden und zu WoW zurück gehen :-)

Wobei manche Threads bringen mich echt zum lachen, wenn man schon was dummes gemacht hat, dann stellt man es nicht zur schau^^


----------



## drummen (6. September 2008)

Stancer schrieb:


> Man merkt schon irgendwie, dass viele von WoW kommen, vermutlich die meisten kommen davon.
> Wenn man sich die Fragen anschaut, die die Leute stellen, die die Threads eröffnen, was sie von WAR erwarten und wie sie rumheulen...
> Ich hab ja nix dagegen, dass ein WoW Spieler nun WAR spielen will aber bitte lasst doch eure WoW Mentalität in WoW. Ihr schreit nach was neuem, aber sobald es nur irgendwie von WoW abweicht wird dagegen geflamt.
> 
> ...



Natürlich jeder der eine dumme Frage stellt und "kritik" (also rumheult) übt kommt zwangsläufig von WoW. Der kann ja auch von gar keinem andern Spiel kommen, die andern sind ja schließlich "kultiviert".
Es gibt MMOS die man nur damit steuern kann indem man zu Punkt klickt an den der Charakter laufen soll, ebenso gibt es viele "grind" mmos, sind die Fragen also so abwägig für Jemanden der aus einem solchen MMO kommt? HALT! Stimmt ja, die kommen ja alle von WoW, also JA!
Was gut funktioniert wird übernommen, wer da von "klauen" spricht ist dumm.(Damit mein ich die Leute die du hier selber angesprochen hast, nicht dich.)
Stimmt WoW war bei weitem nicht das erste MMO aber wohl für viele persönlich das erste ;>



> Dann dieses Key rumgebettel.... erinnert mich stark an Ironforge, wo man keine 2m laufen konnte ohne von jemandem angebettelt zu werden. An allen Ecken wird nun um Keys gebettelt, zur Not auch auf Kosten anderer... was das Missgeschick von Buffed gestern mit den Keys ja bewiesen hat. Die Beta geht nur max. 7 Tage, also nicht der Rede wert. Dass sich manche dann noch nicht mal die Mühe machen, sich z.b. bei Fileplay anzumelden, sondern lieber weierhin um Keys betteln ist dann schon richtig dreist.



Warum jetzt den WoW vergleich? Das gibts überall: Entweder betteln die Leute, weil sie selber nix gekriegt haben und wenn sie was ergattern können verwandeln sie sich in einen Berserker und haun alle um, die im Weg stehn. Es interessiert die Leute nicht wie lang die Beta ist - hauptsache spielen.



> Es wird auch gar nichts mehr gelesen. Lieber jedes mal nen neuen Thread eröffnen als mal kurz 1min lang zu suchen. Das ist einfach nur Faulheit und es geht den Leuten sprichwörtlich auf den Sack. Die Tatsache, dass es hier auch sehr gutherzige und hilfsbereite Menschen gibt wird damit schamlos ausgenutzt.



Hey das gibts sogar in Foren die kein MMO als Thema haben, weil Leute meistens nicht wissen was "Stickys" sind oder die Suchfunktion nicht kennen.



> Verdrängt doch mal WoW aus eurem Kopf und geht an WAR ran ohne dauernd an WoW zu denken. Wenn ihr ein WoW² erwartet werdet ihr eh nur enttäuscht sein.



Fällt mir spontan das ein: http://www.gamesindustry.biz/articles/succ...s-warhammer-dev



> Worauf ich hinaus will : In WAR kommt es sehr auf den Zusammenhalt der Spieler an. Wenn ich schon sehe, wie extrem sich die Leute hier angehen, wie wird das dann erst im Spiel sein ?
> 
> Die WoW Community ist leider verdorben...grösstenteils jedenfalls aber deswegen müsst ihr das nun nicht auch auf WAR übertragen ! Seht WAR doch als einen Neuanfang und schreitet nicht auf den Pfaden, die ihr in WoW eingeschlagen habt.



Yeah noch ein Seitenhieb an WoW, kann es sein das du das Spiel nicht magst? :>



> Sollte das noch schlimmer werden, sehe ich ehrlich gesagt schwarz für WAR. Die Community war einer der Hauptgründe warum ich damals mit WoW aufgehört hab. Es war einfach kein Gildenexternes spielen mehr möglich. Entweder wurde man von irgend wem beleidigt, verarscht oder angebettelt.




Ahh und deine Erfahrungen sind natürlich so 100% true und überhaupt! Das ergeht jedem so und deswegen darfst du so was ja auch einfach hinstellen das man am man entweder beleidigt, verarscht oder angebettelt wird. YO

Just my two cents (sprich /ignore drummen)


----------



## orgasch (6. September 2008)

erst mal 
/sign

dann glaube ich das nach ein paar monaten nach start des spiels viele die hier rum heulen blöde fragen stellen wieder zu wow gehen weil WAR halt kein wow2 ist

davor kommt natürlich noch "oh das is aber n scheiß spiel"scheiß grafik" und und und 

ich glaube das der harte kern der schon 1-2 jahre auf WAR am warten ist etwas reifer ist als die wow com jeh sein wird lasst sie das game erst mal anschaun und dann noch etwas flamen und dann sind sie eh weg


----------



## Pente (6. September 2008)

Audara schrieb:


> Ich will  keinewegs vom eigentlichen Thema ablenken, aber die Uhrzeit zu der Pente hier noch aktiv am "Moderieren"ist verdient meinen vollen Respekt, ich hoffe ein lecker bierchen erleichtert Pente den Job
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das ist schon ok. Klar gibt's mal bessere und mal schlechtere Tage aber das ist ja bei allem im Leben so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Thorad schrieb:


> Wobei ich denke, dass das für Pente mehr ein Hobby ist. Manche Leute gehen in ja in solchem Communitys auf
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hmmm schwer zu sagen. Hobby würd ich es nun nicht unbedingt nennen, aber man muss es auf jeden Fall grundlegend schon gern machen und sollte doch auch einiges abkönnen. User sind genauso wie Moderatoren eben auch nur Menschen, jeder hat mal nen schlechten Tag  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## makkaal (6. September 2008)

Ich bin einmal so dreist, einen eigenen Post aus einem anderen Thread zu kopieren - in direktem Zusammenhang mit den Aussagen des TEs. Allerdings gehe ich dabei lediglich auf einen Punkt ein: QQ, whining, T_T oder auch mimimi genannt. Völlig egal, wie alt jemand ist, welches Spiel er gespielt hat oder mit welcher Ausbildung er sich brüstet, es läuft alles auf dasselbe hinaus.

_Leute weinen, weil sie ihr favorisiertes Spiel gefährdet sehen, die anderen weinen, weil die ersten Weiner das Spiel, was sie erwarten, totflambieren.
Dann wird geweint, weil Mythic sich entschließt, unfertigen Inhalt temporär/permanent zu entfernen. Man weint, weil die erstgenannten Weiner jetzt lachen - und andere weinen darüber, dass manche weinen.
Schließlich weinen wieder welche, weil sie nicht das Angebot nutzen konnten, was sie gerne hätten oder zu spät geschnallt haben, was sie sich hätten holen sollen und wieder weint die Gegenseite, dass die rumweinen. Zwischendurch weint wieder mal wer über mangelnden Service oder mangelnde Infos. Nun kommt endlich was, womit man was anfangen kann, dann wird rumgeweint, weil was nicht klappt, andere beweinen, dass erstere für jede Träne einen Thread erstellen, darüber weinen wieder erstere, weil sie sich in ihrer Meinungsfreiheit oder ähnlichem Gedöns eingeschränkt sehen. Nun weint der eine, weil er keinen Key hat, der nächste, weil zu viele Keys da sind, ein dritter, weil er befürchtet, sein Key könnte nicht echt sein.
Und wer weint nun? Wir, nämlich darüber, dass wieder jemand weint.

Mal ganz ehrlich - So verwirrend der obige Paragraph auch sein mag, er sagt eins aus: Weinen verursacht weinen. Um das ganze zu stoppen, bleibt uns allen nur, einfach mal im richtigen Moment den Sabbel zu halten.

Akzeptiert doch mal die Dinge, wie sie sind und wartet mal ein bisschen ab! Und wenn euch was nicht passt, müsst ihr euch nicht verpflichtend damit beschäftigen - aber euren Unmut nicht gleich jedem ins Gesicht schieben!

Verdammt. Ich weine schon wieder._

Bitte seht's mir nach, wenn das nicht mehr 100%ig passt - gerade nach einem schönen Abend mit reichlich Gerstensaft. Aber es drückt grob meine Haltung zu der gesamten Diskussion aus.
Es muss nicht alles ausdiskutiert werden, was einem über die Leber gelaufen ist, dürfte Kern der Sache sein.

Ernsthaft: macht mal locker. Klar ist das alles ärgerlich (ich stimme insofern ja auch zu), aber wartet doch erst mal ein wenig ab. Wer weiß, wie sich diese Comm im eigentlichen Spiel schlägt? Viele von uns kennen das Spiel nicht mal - wer weiß, ob und/oder wann sie merken, dass ein bestimmtes Verhalten zwar in MMO namens XYZ zum Erfolg führt, in WAR aber nicht?

Légère bleiben. Nicht gleich von dem Verhalten der User abschrecken lassen - lasst das Spiel doch erst mal rauskommen, bevor ihr Kritik (egal ob berechtigt oder nicht) an und über die Comm auslasst.


----------



## Bongoboy (6. September 2008)

full ack zum ersten post.

alles annere interessiert mich nicht ^^


jo aber irgendwie (SORRY!!!) erinnert mich der post gaaaaanz leicht an des da: http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=Buz4mPd0NK0
will jetzt niemandem auf den schlipps treten aber so ein klitzekleinwenig geht es schon in die richtung, oder nich? ^^


----------



## Hocke (6. September 2008)

Ich habe mir auch schon einmal deswegen den Frust von der Seele geschrieben und stimme Dir zu.
Wie man sieht viele andere auch. Nur wird sich was ändern? Ich denke nicht.
Es ist ja schon peinlich vom Buffed-Forum zu sprechen, geschweige denn zu zugeben, dass man dort auch postet...


----------



## Bongoboy (6. September 2008)

Hocke schrieb:


> Es ist ja schon peinlich vom Buffed-Forum zu sprechen, geschweige denn zu zugeben, dass man dort auch postet...



DESERTEUR!!!! http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=39dhHESNg-A


----------



## Midgardsorm (6. September 2008)

Ich Kopiere diesen Beitrag ebenfalls aus einem anderen Thread rein
Nebebei gesagt, mir war an diesen Thread wichtig das man eher auf die nutzung von Community Platformen eingeht und nicht wie hier auf die natürlicher weise neu ankommende Spielerflut und ihren Meinungen.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Nabend zusammen

Uns WAR Fans steht ja derzeit einiges bevor, nur leider neben dem genialsten überhaupt für uns als Fans - genau! Das Warhammer Online bald erscheint - auch etwas meiner Meinung nach ziemlich Dreckiges... ja richtig, Dreckiges, genau..

_*warum? Dazu dann weiter unten was..*
_
Warhammer ist dann natürlich ein neues Spiel und es gibt viele die sich für es interessieren.
Viele sind sich auch unsicher ob sie es Spielen wollen oder überhaupt gar erst ausprobieren sollen.
Das ist ja alles das normalste der Welt, nur gibt es von vielen Spielern - leider/eben auch natürlich - vergleiche mit anderen Spielen.

_*Vor allem WoW...*_

Ich entdecke WAR auch als alter WoW-Hase aber viele, die es eben so entdecken, werten bereits jetzt wissentlich und unwissentlich ab.
Tja, was kann man denn eigentlich abwerten an einem Spiel, welches es in richtiger Form noch gar nicht gibt?
Es ist etwas das in ähnlichen, älteren Spielen leider nicht so für wichtig empfunden wurde, welches diese Spiele aber sicher auch zu einem schöneren Spielerlebnis hätte machen können, hätte man darauf geachtet.

_*Es geht um die Spieler Community..*_

Während ich mich voller Vorfreude auf sämtliche Informationen des Spiels außerhalb der Beta gestürzt habe und natürlich dabei auch sämtliche Foren durchforstet habe, ist mir und auch einigen anderen etwas schlechtes aufgefallen an der Community und ihren vielen neuen Mitgliedern.
Viele missbrauchen die Foren und strapazieren diese, so das es manchmal ziemlich nervend sein kann, in diesen aktiv zu sein.
Es werden zich Threads eröffnet, welche voraussehbar als solche keinen Sinn ergeben.
Ich nenne keine Beispiele denn in jeden dieser Threads ist auch immer gleich jemand da, der den Eröffner sofort belehrt, oder dazu auch noch an macht, außerdem findet man sie derzeit überall.

_*Nun.. warum ist das dreckig für uns WAR-Fans?*_

Jeder der sich gut mit dem Spiel befasst hat hat sicher entdeckt, das viele Features des Spiels eine starke Gemeinschaft belohnen, wenn man nicht gerade Solospieler sein will. Für so eine Gemeinschaft braucht es eine Plattform, welche zu den Bedürfnissen der Gemeinschaft passt!
_/flamemodeon_
Dummerweise lassen lauter verwöhnte WoW Spieler, die ein betreutes Forum gewöhnt sind, mit Gms/Mods die sich rum schicken lassen, (In dein meisten fällen sind sie ja nett, aber ich meine damit auch wie kann man nur so verrückt sein und so ein Forum betreuen wollen, bitte nich böse nehmen) Ihren launen überall freien lauf, was einer gescheiten Absprache unter großen Spielergemeinschaften die Plattform kapput macht.
_/flamemodeoff_

Ich wünsche mir das unsere Foren nicht zu so zugemüllt bleiben. Sicher wird sich in Zulkunft vieles warscheinlich von alleine regeln, aber auch dann wird es Probleme wie die hier genannten geben.
Deswegen bitte ich, jeder der die Warhammer Community Foren nutzt, sich damit befasst (wenn er sich damit nicht auskennt) wie man mit einem solchen umgeht.

Die Foren sind ein wichtiger Grundstein für die Warhammer Community!
Die WAR Community ist ein besonders wichtiger Grundstein für Warhammer Online!
Warhammer Online ist wenn ihr die Foren und Sites dazu besucht, das was euch wahrscheinlich Interessiert!

*Bitte Respektiert das.*

(für alle die nicht drauf kommen was genau sie respektieren sollen)
Unsere aller Nerven!


----------



## HippieO (6. September 2008)

kurz und knackig^^

mir ist aufgefallen; wir bemängeln teilweise die community ingame
hä??
wozu spielen wir nochmal online-spiele? weil sie toll sind, klar xD
coole geschichte, cooles gameplay... aber das geht doch auch offline...
wir spielen online-spiele auch, um eben mit anderen Leuten zusammen zu spielen
da find ich's schade, dass die community ingame (und das ist ja das herz von online-spielen... oder der darm oder so)
teilweise ein wenig zerbricht
vielleicht leide ich ja irgendwie unter verfolgungswahn xD aber vielleicht ist hier auch was dran...
korrigiert mich xD


----------



## Crewer (6. September 2008)

Aveal schrieb:


> full ack zum ersten post.
> 
> alles annere interessiert mich nicht ^^




An den TE, du bist Peinlich  : /

Nur weil dir WoW nicht gefält, must du es nartürlich Schlecht machen machen

Nur weil du in WoW nichts Reißt, must es schlecht machen.

Nur Weil du in WoW verarscht wurdest ( Kann es mir schon vorstellen wie o.O)  Machst du es Schlecht.


Spiel erstmal deinen 10 Tage Acc zuende.


Ich hab 4 60 und einen 70er
In den Handel Channels wird nicht geflamet, da wird nichts über dein Heißgeliebtes WAR geschrieben.
Das siehst du nur 

 Verkaufe  XY für YX Gold oder   LFM kathe oder   Suche Schmied


Wenn dann mal was Interessantes Kommt, kann es schon mal zu einer Diskussion kommen.


Das ist auf Drei Servern so.

Taerar, Frostwolf und Azshara.
Und auf den Anderen ist es auch nicht schlimmer.   Außer Brachlandchat aber das gehört mal so, ist so zusagen das Offtopic in WoW.


Freundlich sind sie alle, wirst vll zuerst ein bisschen Verarscht, aber dann sagen oder Whispern sie dir die Lösung zu außer Idioten, und die Gibt es in jeden Game. Auch in deinen Heiß geliebten WAR.


Epix geile Leute gibt es immer.
Die Meisten Vermeiden es mit solchen zu raiden.


Ich und meine Freunde / Gilde, gehen aus Spaß raiden.
WOTLK wird von den Ini´s besser, die 5er dauern nicht solange, und es wird hoffentlich mal wieder Open PVP geben.




Zu den anderen poster, der meinte der rennt um den Brunnen Rum.


Dann haste zuviel Zeit, oder biste einfach zu schlecht.
Wenn du Arena als etwas sieht wo man nur 10 Spiele machen muss, Die BG am arsch sind oder alle PVE ler Epic geil sind, Tust du mir Leid  ( Naja nicht wirklich!)

1. Arena   Mann sucht sich nen Guten Partner aus, spielt sich ein und versucht auf ein Möglischt Hohe Raiting zu kommen. Wobei jetzt im moment in den Top 100 fast immer die gleichen Klassen Kombos sind, wird es sich mit WOTLK ändern. Und ein Hohes Rating mit nur 10 Spielen Zu erreichen, viel spaß -.-


2. Die meisten Gilden Raiden aus Spaß., nicht aus itemgeilheit.
   Oder die wollen den World First Kill    ( Siehe SK gaming mit dem SWP )


3. VIel spaß mit deinen WAR!


----------



## Slaargh (6. September 2008)

Ein ärgerliches Thema, ja, auch für uns Grünhäute. Leider muss ich dem Threadersteller zustimmen. Es bleibt zu hoffen das sich das ein paar Wochen nach dem offiziellen Release wieder legt. Ich denke das sehr viele mit dem erscheinen von Wotlk wieder zu WoW wechseln. Das wird das Warhammerforum ein wenig entlasten. Es ist schon nervig wenn Leute das Internet und besonders die gut besuchten Foren dazu mißbrauchen ihren asozialen Tendezen freien lauf zu lassen, denn hier brauchen sie keine ernsten Konsequenzen fürchten. Da hilft auch alles schimpfen nicht. Das einzige was man tun kann ist sich ein dickes Fell wachsen lassen. Wenn die Warhammer-Community ein wenig enger zusammenrutscht dann sehe ich da aber echt Potential auch hier eine nette Gemeinschaft auf die Beine zu stellen. Auch wenn es schwer fällt, manchmal hilft es nur ein wenig über den eigenen Schatten zu springen und Verständnis zu zeigen, für die geistig Armen oder wenigstens "die Dummen" stillschweigend zu ignorieren.

Ab jetz&#8217; muss ich aba wieda orkisch schreib&#8217;n sonst schickt man mich zu da Stump&#8217;nz ... oda schlimmerez.

WAAAAAAAAAAAAAGH


----------



## Slaargh (6. September 2008)

Crewer schrieb:


> An den TE, du bist Peinlich  : /
> 
> Nur weil dir WoW nicht gefält, must du es nartürlich Schlecht machen machen
> 
> ...




Genau solche Leute habe ich gemeint.

/ignore und gut ist


----------



## Pente (6. September 2008)

So Crewer hat nun auch erstmal eine kleine Pause  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Man kann auch diskutieren ohne zu provozieren oder gar beleidigend zu werden.

Schönen Abend noch


----------



## Bongoboy (6. September 2008)

Pente schrieb:


> So Crewer hat nun auch erstmal eine kleine Pause
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



??  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fortuneNext (6. September 2008)

Zum Thema abschauen...
Das Ziel ist und sollte es einfach sein, ein Spiel zu erschaffen, dass gut und komfortabel zu spielen ist, Spass macht und einen insgesamt guten Eindruck macht.
Das Ziel ist es NICHT und sollte es NICHT sein, ein Spiel zu erschaffen, dass sich von allen anderen unterscheidet. "Das hat der schonmal gemacht, das ist zwar gut, aber nun dürfen wir das nicht machen, die haben das ja schon!" ist völliger Schwachsinn. Es wird natürlich von allem das beste genommen. Irgendwie ist es sowieso schwer der WoW-Community was Recht zu machen. Wird was in WAR eingebaut, dass es in WoW schon gibt, kommt "lolz, bei WoW abgeguckt, war suxxx!!!"... Fehlt es dann kommt "Das gibts in WoW aba... ich bleib bei WoW... WAR SUXXX!!!"
Wie gesagt, es soll einfach ein gutes Spiel werden, völlig unabhängig davon, was es wo schon gibt.


----------



## Slaargh (6. September 2008)

Aveal schrieb:


> ??
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Soll heiß’n -> Strafbank, ’ne Rundä aussetz’n.


----------



## drummen (6. September 2008)

Crewer schrieb:


> An den TE, du bist Peinlich  : /
> 
> Nur weil du in WoW nichts Reißt, must es schlecht machen.
> 
> Spiel erstmal deinen 10 Tage Acc zuende.



Ich hab mal so dinge rausgesucht, wo ich was zu sagen muss, das gebietet mir einfach mein Verstand:

1. Als Peinlich würd ich den TE nicht bezeichnen, ist aber deine Einschätzung

2. Woher weißt du wieviel der TE in WoW "gerißen" hat?

3. Den TE flamen zeigt nicht gerade wie seriös man ist.

Ich bitte hier alle nicht mit irgendwelchen beleidigungen um sich zu werfen, dass ist nur Contraproduktiv.

Edit: Da war Pente wohl schneller als ich, wann kommt er denn wieder, wenn man fragen darf :>

2.Edit: Mir fällt gerade auf das "Crewer" auf der ersten Seite einen gar nicht so schlechten Post abgeliefert hat, ich frag mich was zu seinem Sinneswandel geführt hat.


----------



## Bongoboy (6. September 2008)

Slaargh schrieb:


> Soll heiß&#8217;n -> Strafbank, &#8217;ne Rundä aussetz&#8217;n.


ah, versteh'n - wann darf'ä widda rain?. *grunz*



drummen schrieb:


> 2. Woher weißt du wieviel der TE in WoW "gerißen" hat?


hab ich mich auch gefragt. er wird's wissen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HippieO (6. September 2008)

irgendwie hab ich das gefühl, meine etwas wichtigeren posts werden nie gelesen, weil genau dann die nächste seite kommt xD


----------



## Bongoboy (6. September 2008)

hab deinen post nicht ganz verstanden. kann an der uhrzeit liegen oder an der tatsache dass irgendwie nur grob geschrieben hast was du gerade gedacht hast (querdenker mäßig)...


----------



## Slaargh (6. September 2008)

Hm, ich glaube nicht das es da um die WoW-Com, War-Com, AoC-Com oder sonstwas.Com geht. Da hast du in allen Spielen die gleiche Anzahl an Dödeln, die nichts in der Birne haben und nur rumstressen. Das muss bei manchen eine Art Hobby sein. Es ist einfach alles den WoW-Spielern (zu denen ich auch gehöre) in die Schuhe zu schieben. Diese bilden ja auch den Großteil der Buffed.de-Besucher. Andere bezeichnen die Dauerstresser auch gerne als Kiddies. Im Endeffekt sind diese Deppen überall und totzukriegen sind sie auch nicht (leider >) ) ... daher: Cleverer sein, auch wenn es schwer fällt.


----------



## Slaargh (6. September 2008)

Aveal schrieb:


> ah, versteh'n - wann darf'ä widda rain?. *grunz*



Keinä Ahnung, ich kenn mich hier mit da Straf’n nich’ auz, ich wurd noch nie bestraft. Traut sich keina weil ich ein Schwarzork bin. (un’ vielleicht weil ich versuch imma da nette Ork von Nebenan zu sein, klappt aba auch nich’ imma)


----------



## HippieO (6. September 2008)

wo bleibt dein orkischa akzent xD
naja, dann muss ich kurz aushelf’n
god save the orcaniza
--------------------------------------------
im selben moment gepostet xD


----------



## Bongoboy (6. September 2008)

Mia bestrafen anderä! Schwarzork niemand traut hauän. *schildklopf* Slaargh gutä Orc, gutä Orc!


----------



## fortuneNext (6. September 2008)

Übrigens, ein Großteil der Streits zwischen 2 oder mehr Leuten, die sich gegenseitig als Kiddys bezeichnen, liegt meist an zu wenig Kommunikation und der Ignore-Funktion. Meist ist es nur ein Mißverständnis.
Ein Beispiel aus WoW: In frühen 60er Zeiten dropte einmal im LBRS eine 16er Tasche. Ich gewann diese und war total froh, da ich erst 2x12, 1x14 und 1x16 hatte. Ich in voller Freude und aus Nettigkeit schreibe in den Chat: "So, wer hat denn noch was schlechteres als 12er-Taschen?".
Keine Antwort.
3 Minuten später: "Hallo, hat jemand was schlechteres als 12er Taschen?"
Gruppe steht einfach doof rum, alle ignorieren mich.
Nach einigerzeit überhauptnichts sag ich dann: "Also wenn keiner mein Taschenangebot annimmt, alle mich ignorieren und auch in der Instanz es nicht weiter geht, gehe ich gleich". Die: "Ja, wir suchen eh grad Ersatz für dich." Ich: "???" Einer aus der Gruppe: "Das ist frech, Bedarf auf eine 16er Tasche zu würfeln, wenn man schon full 16er hat, und die dann verkaufen zu wollen." und Gruppenkick. Und Ignore von der ganzen Gruppe, außer dem Schurken. Schreib ich also: "Das hier muss ein Mißverständnis sein, ich will euch doch garnichts verkaufen! Ich wollte falls einer noch sehr kleine Taschen hat einem meine alten 12er schenken!" Der: "Achsooo... ja tut mir leid, wusst ich nicht... also ich könnte sie gebrauchen, ich hab noch eine 8er und eine 10er... aber in die Gruppe kannst du trotzdem nicht mehr." Ich: "Ne sry du, jetzt bin ich schon weg, ich komm jetzt nicht extra nochmal dahin" (Ich war durch die automatische Ruhesteinfunktion schon nach OG geportet worden). Und er: "lol, das wär aber das mindeste, was du tun könntest, nachdem was du gemacht hast". Und Ignore. Da hat man garkeine Möglichkeit, solche Sachen zu klären, und hält die jeweils anderen einfach für komische Leute.

Ich weiss, ich bin jetzt etwas vom Thema abgeschweift, aber das wollt ich mir schon immer mal von der Seele reden...


----------



## Bongoboy (6. September 2008)

ignore ist eben schnell gesetzt und bei 10mio spielern (über die realms verteilt) isses halt wurschd ob man mit dem einen reden kann oder nicht...nich?


----------



## Ilunadin (6. September 2008)

Du hast recht,momentan ist die Comunnity echt sehr sehr WoW-like...aber das lässt mich kalt.
Die wenigsten davon werden weiterkommen,weil solche Leute einfach nicht gerne mit in das NÖTIGE Teamplay aufgenommen werden.Und zack flack sind sie wieder in dem Lonely-Wolf PvP von WoW.Daher ist mir das momentan recht schnurz.


----------



## Menschfeind (6. September 2008)

Stancer, ich danke dir. Du schreibst mir aus der Seele. 

Aber ich glaube, dass es bei WAR genauso sein wird, wie es bei WoW ist. Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass das ganz einfach an der "Zusammensetzung" der Spiele-Community liegt. "Früher" waren wir Computerspieler Aussenseiter und haben eher zusammengehalten. In den letzten Jahren sind Computerspiele "gesellschaftsfähig" geworden und nun daddelt fast jeder auf irgendeinem System. Die Community wurde unheimlich größer und dadurch hat man auch jeden Deppen an der Backe, der früher noch nicht einmal einen Computer abgeguckt hat, weil er auch ganz einfach zu doof war ihn zu bedienen. 
Früher gab es auch kein Internet ... zumindest waren nur relativ wenige Menschen drinne. Da gab es Kontakte zu anderen Zockern nur persönlich und man konnte sich leichter aussuchen, mit wem man sich abgibt. In einem Forum hat jeder Zugriff und jeder Depp kann seine Mitmenschen nerven. 
Inzwischen kann man den Vollidioten nur entkommen, wenn man sich aus Foren fernhält, so wie ich es größtenteils machen. Es ist inzwischen ganz selten, dass ich mich an einem Forum beteilige. Ich mag mich einfach nicht mehr mit dummen Menschen abmühen. 

Nur mal so meine Gedanken ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Viele Grüße


----------



## Midgardsorm (6. September 2008)

> Inzwischen kann man den Vollidioten nur entkommen, wenn man sich aus Foren fernhält, so wie ich es größtenteils machen. Es ist inzwischen ganz selten, dass ich mich an einem Forum beteilige. Ich mag mich einfach nicht mehr mit dummen Menschen abmühen.



So gehts mir auch
Seit Warhammer will ich mich aber mehr an die Community ran und dabei sein, weil es einfach auch dann vorteile im Spiel bringen kann beziehungen zu haben *g*... naja wird mir sicher nicht viel helfen aber irgendwie ist mir hier die Community wichtiger als früher in anderen MMORPGs
Ich fänd es da schade wenn man dann der zum teil rumwandelnden Dekadenz ausweichen müsste.


----------



## Berlina (6. September 2008)

Ich kann auch nicht mehr sagen .. Als .. Ich geb dir 100% neun 1000% recht... 
(Und ja ich weiß das ich aus zeitmangel  1-2 unnötige Threads erstellt habe .. und sorry dafür ^^)

Was man sich manchmal anhören muss von WoW internetposern und sonstiges ist nicht normal...

Schön das es mal einer gesagt hat...

Ich freue mich auf War und darauf das Die WAR Community nicht so wird wie die von WoW bzw wieder so wird wie früher (WAR like) und das wir alle zusammen viel spaß an dem neuen BESTSELLER haben werden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mfg
Euer Berlina


----------



## Slaargh (6. September 2008)

*seufz*


----------



## Bongoboy (6. September 2008)

was los digger?


----------



## Slaargh (6. September 2008)

Nix, da war mein 100sta Post. Man redet hier eh geg&#8217;n Wändä. Un&#8217; damit verabschiede ich mich für da nächst&#8217;n Stund&#8217;n. Ich muss Kraft tank&#8217;n, ich muss am Sonntag ganze Legionän umhau&#8217;n.

WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGH


----------



## Bongoboy (6. September 2008)

gz nachträglich. ich hau mich dann auch mal wech.

bb 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stancer (6. September 2008)

HippieO schrieb:


> kurz und knackig^^
> 
> mir ist aufgefallen; wir bemängeln teilweise die community ingame
> hä??
> ...



Ok, danke erstmal, dass ich nicht der einzige bin der so denkt.

Die beste Antwort bisher, denn genau das ist das worum es geht.

@Crewer : Wo bitte hab ich WoW schlecht geredet ? Ich hab keine Spielinhalte erwähnt ! Es geht nur um die Community !

Ich hab übrigens auch den AoC Start mitgemacht und es war wirklich schlimm, denn jeder hat von WoW geredet und darüber geklagt, dass alles nicht so wie in WoW ausschaut.

Ich hoffe ja, dass sich alles zum guten wenden wird. Einige werden sicher schon nach der Open Beta wieder abspringen und die, die bleiben erkennen hoffentlich schnell worum es in WAR wirklich geht !


----------



## Black83 (6. September 2008)

war wird besser. wow bietet nur egomanen fördernden inhalt.

lvln = solo
instanzen = gruppe mittel zum zweck damit man sein kram bekommt
raid = raid mittel zum zweck

da gehts nur um items und um den eigenen char auszurüsten.
in war gehts darum schlachten zu gewinnen und das geht solo nicht !


----------



## EliteOrk (6. September 2008)

War ist WoW, nur anders :>


----------



## Areson (6. September 2008)

Also ich muss dem TE recht geben, aber ich glaube es liegt nicht daran wer WoW spielt sondern wie viele. Man kann WoW nicht mit z.B. Lotro (ich will hier nichts schlechtes über Lotro sagen, es geht nur um die Spieleranzahl.) vergleichen. Das wäre ja so als ob man eine Großstadt mit einem Dorf, in dem jeder jeden kennt, vergleichen würde. Lotro spielen nicht so viele, also gibt es auch nicht so viele "unangenehme" Mitspieler die einem auffallen würden. Als ich letztens Lotro getestet habe ist mir die Community sehr positiv aufgefallen. Und wenn doch mal jemand einen Witz auf eine Noobfrage gebracht hat kam gleich "Mensch regt euch nicht über die Fragen auf sondern freut euch über die neuen Spieler". Wenn ich nicht so ein riesen WAR Fan wäre (Mit 12 oder so schon StarQuest gezockt, btw kennt das noch jemand? ^^), hätte ich auch Lotro weiter gezockt weil man eben gleich so gut und freundlich aufgenommen wurde. Deshalb finde ich es auch überhaupt nicht schlimm wenn hier flames auftauchen wie "WAR wird WoW nie vom ersten Platz verdrängen! WoW forever" und so ein Mist. Von mir aus kann WoW gern das meistgespielte MMORPG bleiben so lange die WAR Community stimmt. Eine Riesen Community muss nicht unbedingt gut sein,wie man an WoW sieht, aber es sind auch nicht alle schlecht. Ich habe einige sehr nette Menschen durch WoW kennen gelernt, die ich so niemals getroffen hätte.


----------



## Xadros (6. September 2008)

Es wird viel Ärger am Anfang geben. Aber WoW wurde auch nicht an einem Tag erbaut.


----------



## Tragisch (6. September 2008)

Hachja mein erster Post hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fakt ist man wird um die geistig Bankrotten nicht herum kommen. Da fehlt, dank der Anonymität und der physischen Distanz, die das Internet bietet einfach dringend benötigte Gesellschaftserziehung. Zur Verdeutlichung, wenn ich in ne Eckkneipe gehe und anfange die Leute anzupöbeln bekomm ich auf's Maul und das zu Recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber da ich eh nach dem Motto lebe: "Ich bin nicht verzweifelt. Verzweiflung setzt Hoffnung vorraus." Sehe ich das nichmal mehr als sonderlich schlimm. Immerhin meine ich irgendwo gelesen zu haben, daß bei Warhammer die Möglichkeit besteht Wälzereinträge und/oder Titel für eine bestimmte Anzahl Gestalten die man auf der Ignorelist hat freizuschalten. Daher betrachte ich dann einfach mal die Gestalten die ig dann ihre Fremdspiele loben wollen oder halt einfach nur schlicht sinnlosen Mist spammen, als hilfsbereit da sie mir diesen Spielinhalt ermöglichen ohne das ich mehr oder weniger vernünftige Leute auf Ignore setzen muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich könnt mich noch weiter über so einiges auslassen aber insgesamt wär nen alter Mann nich unglücklicher wenn die War Community halbwegs brauchbar bleibt.


----------



## starfither (6. September 2008)

ich denke nach kurze zeit wird sich eigene gemeinschaft bildet am anfang wird man bestimmt oft "noob" oder "gimp" lesen aber das wird schon werden die sollen sich einbisschen anpassen


----------



## Hey-Ray (6. September 2008)

Ihr werft ALLE WoW Spieler in einen Topf und nennt das Comunity, wer in WoW einloggt gehört automatisch zur WoW Comunity. Ob er will oder nicht. Natürlich besteht die WoW Comunity für euch nur aus dummen dämlichen Gesocks, und denkt das WoW diese dämlichen Leute gebärt hat. Das Problem ist nicht WoW, sondern Leute sie nicht beherschen können. Oder glaubt ihr wirklich, das es seit dem Release von WoW idioten gibt?. Achja, ihr glaubt nicht wirklich das ihr Wörter wie :Lol imba noob usw. aus den Mündern bekommt? Dazu gehören übrigens auch Smileys...Die sind nämlich auch nur kürzel. Achja, die gemeinschaft besteht nicht aus euch, sondern aus den leuten die auffallen. Und die sind die braven gutherzigen buffed user nunmal nicht. Oder fällt euch der nicht lol sager auf?


----------



## starfither (6. September 2008)

Hey-Ray schrieb:


> Ihr werft ALLE WoW Spieler in einen Topf und nennt das Comunity, wer in WoW einloggt gehört automatisch zur WoW Comunity. Ob er will oder nicht. Natürlich besteht die WoW Comunity für euch nur aus dummen dämlichen Gesocks, und denkt das WoW diese dämlichen Leute gebärt hat. Das Problem ist nicht WoW, sondern Leute sie nicht beherschen können. Oder glaubt ihr wirklich, das es seit dem Release von WoW idioten gibt?. Achja, ihr glaubt nicht wirklich das ihr Wörter wie :Lol imba noob usw. aus den Mündern bekommt? Dazu gehören übrigens auch Smileys...Die sind nämlich auch nur kürzel. Achja, die gemeinschaft besteht nicht aus euch, sondern aus den leuten die auffallen. Und die sind die braven gutherzigen buffed user nunmal nicht. Oder fällt euch der nicht lol sager auf?






naja ich spiele seit 7 mmo's habe ganz klein mit star wars galaxies angefangen und bis jetzt grösste mmo's ausprobiert.... ich muss sagen wow ist ein super game es gibt echt verdammt viele gute spieler vorallem nette.... aber die andere seite der medalie ist das einfach viele spieler den normalen umgang nicht beherschen..... ein "danke" oder "bitte" hört man nachmittags um 15 uhr nicht.... da wird handelschannel gespamt mit irgendwelche dummes geschwätzt wie "paso ist der beste dd der welt" dan geht es weiter "lol ja noob dd" und so geht es weiter.....
wen man bittet aufhören zu spamen ist man der buuman und man sollte sich verpissen..... da geht es weiter wenn man hilfe braucht und freundlich fragt kommt entweder keine antwort oder irgendein dummer spruch (mal wieder).... 
dann diese ganze t6 chark wo sich als beste spieler fühlen und einen nicht mal antwortet wenn man etwas fragt oder kurz eine auskunft braucht.....
bahhhh ich bekomme einen wutanfall wenn ich schon an diesen "dmg meter" denke..... immer nach einmal boss postet NATÜRLICH der erste den ddmeter und gibt damit an wie gut man doch ist etc..... ich geniese es zur zeit auf beta server zu zocken wo es keinen dmg meter gibt und alle ganz normal spielen ohne beleidigungen oder irgendwelcher gängstersprache.....


also das sind nur ein paar beispiele..... ich habe noch in keinem mmo so eine unfreundliche und unreife spieler getrofen wie in wow.... wie geil war es in swg oder eq2 wo man eine normale antwort bekommt wenn man etwas nicht versteht...
ich möchte nicht als "communtiy" in wow beschrieben werden da ich nicht mehr an den chat teilhabe wenn jemand normal fragt gibt antwort wenn aber fragte kommt wie "ey alda gib wasser" dan gibts keine antwort.... und ja mal wieder möchte ich bekunden und daran festhalten dass viele wow spieler unter 17 sind und deshalb diese gängersprache reinbringen oder das halbe spiel auf englisch reden wie "den fireboll haut so einen derben dot rein damit nuke ich alle um".... also tut mir leid ich zocke auf deutschen server und zu 80% haben deutsches wow drauf dan sollen die doch auch deutsch reden!!!!!
man merkt deutlich in gruppen wer über 18 ist und wer drunter wenn mal mit dmgmeter ankommt und rumpasaunt "ey bin der beste kuckst du" klar gibts viele wo mit 30 so verhalten aber das ist sehr sehr sehr selten ich habe meine erfahrungen gesammelt schon seit swg und die trügen nicht!!!!

ich hoffe sehr das in war einfach die mitspieler viel erwachsener handeln und nicht rumheulen wenn ihre gilde die burg verliert oder in bg nichts geht...


----------



## Churchak (6. September 2008)

wenn die leute auf "meinem" War server so drauf sind wie auf "meinem"  WoW server ,bin ichs vollauf zufrieden! 
Gibt viele nette leute da,wenig handelschategenerve und so richtige arschlöscher sind mir in 2 jahren maximal 2-3 mal übern weggerollt und das trotz vielen randomspielens.

Naja aber die richtige trumpfkarte die ich zu WARbeginn haben werde ist die das ich von beginn an vielen leute (die ich schon teilweise seit 2002 kenne und teils aus DaoC teils aus WoW sind  ) mit mir zusammen anfangen werden und da kann es mir eigendlich wuppe sein obs da viele spinner gibt!
Ne nette gilde mit entspannten leuten hab ich also so oder so schon und 1-2 gruppen werden wir dann auch stellen können. 
und naja meine bisherigen MMO erfahrungen besagen eigendlich gleich und gleich gesellt sich gern,sodas ich mir eigendlich keine sorgen mache auch weitere sehr nette leute,die auf meiner linie schwimmen, in WAR zu treffen!

Um das ganze abzuschliessen,ich bin eigendlich voller hoffnung das es in WAR ne gute community geben wird!es wird auch da Armleuchter geben,aber es wird auch da viele nette Leute geben und ich bin der überzeugung das letzteres überwiegen wird und schlussendlich wird es auch weiterhin in den forem viel viel schlimmer aussehn als es auf den servern dann schlussendlich ist.

PS ich bezieh meine aussagen auf rp und RvE server das leute von PvP server "anders" sind ist ja nix neues  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teal (6. September 2008)

Mich würde es ja schon freuen, wenn wenigstens die Hälfte der Leute einigermaßen Ahnung von der Warhammer-Lore hätte... Aber ich glaube leider auch, dass die meisten WAR-Spieler wohl eher von WoW wechseln, als neu durchs Tabletop dazu kommen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## argun23 (6. September 2008)

Ich kann dem Thread-Thema nur zustimmen...vor allem, wenn ich da an die guten alten DAoC-Zeiten denke.

Wenn ein Ruf durch die Allys ging, dass das Relikt angegriffen wurde, ging jeder (von was weiß ich, level 25 bis level 50) zum Keep um es zu verteidigen, und innerhalb kürzester zeit waren dort mehrere hundert Spieler um es zu verteidigen. So ein Zusammenhalt war da.

Der Nachteil an WoW ist, dass man vieles eben mit einer kleinen Anzahl von Spielern schaffen konnte (5er 10er Inzen) und die deshalb oft Gildenintern durchgeführt wurden. Es gab höchstens Raidbündnisse aus mehreren Gilden (meistens 2) um in die 25er Inzen zu gehen. Solche Ereignisse, wo jeder gefragt war, wo man als eine Seite (Horde, Allianz) gemeinsam etwas erreichen musste, gab es einfach nicht.

In WOW hat sich so ein Kleingeist durchgesetzt, das sogar Gilden Raid-SGs gegründet haben (nichts dagegen) die dann so intollerant waren, nichtmal den einen oder anderen (gildeninternen) Random mitzunehmen. 
Nicht nur dass, nach nem ML9-Raid mit 200 Leuten hab ich nicht so nen Streß erlebt, wie so oft bei der Lootvergabe bei DKP-losen Raids.

Und diese Einstellung (Itemgeilheit, Kleingeist, dieses ganze egomanische Verhalten) sollten die Spieler, die von WoW zu WAR wechseln ablegen. Mit einer Gilde wird man nie so viel erreichen wie mit einer RVR-Seite, die komplett zusammen arbeitet.


----------



## paxa (6. September 2008)

gib der com 3 bis 6 monate zeit im game und sie werden begreifen das es einfach nur zusammen funktioniert 

und dann werden die meisten auch den begriff Reich gegen Reich (RvR) verstehn


----------



## Prometx (6. September 2008)

ein 100%iges 

/sign


----------



## blitzfrag (6. September 2008)

Vielleicht sollte man auch mal bedenken, das wenn man von der WoW Community spricht, man automatisch von ein paar Millionen Leuten spricht.
Wer kennt es nicht... man wird auf nem internationalen Server gefragt wo man herkommt (bei etlichen Spielen schon vorgekommen, habe viel Xbox 360 online gespielt). Man sagt I'm from Germany. Wenn man gerade gewinnt oder dem gegenüber irgendwas nicht an einem passt heißt es sofort... "Nazis, scheiß Deutsche. Hitler fuc*ing Germans."

Natürlich sind alle deutschen Nazis, genau wie eine ganze WoW Community Mist ist und die kaputt macht wenn Sie nach WAR wechseln! *Achtung Ironie*

...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spawn(85) (6. September 2008)

Hey Leute! Ich möchte mich euch zu 100% anschließen was das ganze rumgeflamme angeht.

Was mir persönlich aber noch viel mehr auuf die nerfen geht ist die Tatsache das sich 95% der User in diesem Forum nicht mit Warhammer und der damit verbundenen Welt und dem absolut göttlichen Spiel auskennen.

In einem Thred wurde schon nach weiblichen Orks gefragt!!! Bei sowas könnte ich platzen! 

Ich bin seit 10 Jahren Warhammer Spieler und seit 15 Jahren spiele ich Warhammer 40K und hab einiges an Ahnung denke ich. Ich finde es ist nicht zuviel verlangt wenn man sich im Vorfeld etwas mit der Welt eines MMOG beschäftigt. Vorallem wenn es sich um eine so ausgereifte und ich allen Punkten Spannenden Welt wie die von Warhammer handelt.


Danke!


----------



## Ni0x (6. September 2008)

> WoW ist nicht das Non-Plus-Ultra und so wie WoW damals von Daoc, EQ und Co abgeschaut hat guckt nun Mythic auch bei WoW, AoC und Co ab.



WoW hat ja jetzt schon bei WAR abgeguckt... s. Wälzer des Wissens


----------



## Sorzzara (6. September 2008)

Stancer, ganz dickes 

*SIGNED*

Du sprichst vielen Usern hier im Forum aus der Seele.


----------



## szell (6. September 2008)

/sign

die miese Community von WoW liegt wohl zum einen an den vielen jungen und (sagen wir mal) leicht zubeeindruckenden Spielern(stereotype inc.) und zum anderen(und das vor allem) daran das das Spiel nicht aufgebaut wurde um eine grosse Community zu schaffen.Was ich damit sagen will ist folgendes:
Seit man in WoW raiden kann(also quasi von anfang an).haben sich gruppen gebildet,Leute die Zeit für sowas haben und eben die die keine besitzen,ebenso Gilden die natürlich so schnell wie möglich so weit wie möglich kommen wollen und das am besten noch vor allen anderen(Konkurenz belebt das Geschäft).In WoW gibts kein gemeinsames Ziel nur Grabenkämpfe wer wie weit gekommen und was er dabei schon alles gesehen hatt.Deshalb glaube ich das die War Community (zumindest innerhalb eine fraktion)besser funktionieren und miteinander umgehen wird da es für alle ein gemeinsames Ziel gibt
und jeder,egal ob an einem oder an allen Tagen der Woche,kann was dazu beitragen.In WoW macht man PvP nur für sich-in War für sich und alle anderen.
Kewles System,freu mich schon darauf mit euch die Ordnung zu zerstören 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

greez


----------



## Kikolool (6. September 2008)

Also ich fand zu Anfangszeiten von WoW als es noch reines open PVP gab da war der Zusammenhalt schon da. Da hat einer an TM ein bissl gestresst und plötzlich war da voll er mega Zerg am Start. Das war immer ziemlich cool. Denke so wirds auch bei War sein aber naja, als dann bei WoW immer mehr PVP Content auf eSport getrimmt wurde (Arenas) fand ich es einfach draußen nurnoch langweilig. In den BG's war man später auch nurnoch für Marken also naja.
Und da muss man echt hoffen, dass sowas keinen Einzug in War erhält weil ich auch mal gelesen hab man könne sich das Seitens der Entwickler gut vorstellen so Turniere zu veranstalten .. hm..


----------



## Dark+ (6. September 2008)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich glaube, dass es in jeder Internet-Gemeinschaft zu solchen Problemen kommen kann und wird. Das ist übrigens stellenweise vom Alter uanabhängig. Wenn jeder als Handlungsgrundsatz den respektvollen Umgang miteinander befolgen würde, hätte man sicherlich weniger Probleme. 

Auf viele Beiträge sollte man gar nicht öffentlich antworten, sondern diese entweder ignorieren oder demjenigen eine private Mitteilung zukommen lassen. macht man dies öffentlich, fühlen sich viele dazu angehalten, darauf ebenfalls öffentlich zu reagieren und schon gibt eine Spirale der Beleidigungen und Belanglosigkeiten.

Ich hoffe, auf einen guten WAR-Start. WoW könnte einen schlagkräftigen Konkurrenten gebrauchen.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Pymonte (6. September 2008)

WoW ist nun mal das Spiel der Masse, daher sollen nun alle den gleichen Schaden machen, Buffs werden Raidweit usw damit man es ja möglichst einfach hat und keiner sich beschweren kann. Denn sich beschweren, das können die meisten WoWler sehr gut. Das ein DD ein DD ist und ein Heiler ein Heiler darfs ja in WoW nicht geben, sonst wären ja 50% der Spieler sauer. 
Also wird WoW angepasst und nach unten reguliert, ABER je tiefer die Einstiegsgrenze bzw der Schwierigkeits grad desto mehr Leute kommen. Für Blizz sicherlich toll... noch mehr Geld. Für die Community ein großes Manko. Denn wenn jeder (ich nenn es einfach mal so) Horst das Spiel begreift udn auch beherrschen kann und einige seiner Freunde es ja auch schon spielen, dann kommt derjenige auch gerne dazu. Das gerade die meisten neuen Spieler wenig bis kein Verhalten mitbringen ist sehr schade, aber nachvollziehbar.
Unc ich persönlich muss dem TE da voll und ganz zu stimmen, ich möchte nicht ein MMO spielen, wo nur rumgepöbelt wird und jeder der SoloImbaRoxxoR ist. Das kann ich nämlich gut in einem Offline RPG/Shooter sein. In einem MMO will ich mit der Comm. zusammenspielen, gemeinsam etwas machen und einen ordentlichen Umgangston... auch in der Anonymität des Internets. Sticheleien gehen ja noch, wenn man sich kennt, aber das beleidigen, flamen udn rum/yell-en find ich persönlich echt penetrant und geistig unwürdig.

Daher setzte ich ja auch meine große Hoffnung in WAR, das es eben etwas schwerer ist und nicht jedermanns Sache (kaum Solopart), denn dadurch kommen auch meist die Leute dazu, die das Spiel auch so verstehen wie ich...


----------



## Yaralin (6. September 2008)

tja, ich habe mit WoW Ende 2006 angefangen, und es hat echt richtig Laune gemacht! Man hat seinen Char gelevelt, ist immer weiter aufgestiegen und hatte echt Spaß am Spiel. Später ist man in einer de besten Gilden des Servers gekommen, wo auch zuerst alles rund lief, es ging immer weiter voran, alles klasse.

Aber als man dann wirklich erfolgreich wurde mit der Gilde (PVE-Content), da waren nach und nach die Leute gefragt, die immer können, immer Zeit haben, und nicht mehr die alten Leute, die so oft es das RL zulässt mitgehen. (es geht jetzt hier nur um Raids). Also es hat sich sehr viel verändert. Die Einführung der Arena (=Schrott, jeder kann EXTREM einfach an die besten Klamotten kommen), PvP = Schund, es bringt einem gar nichts, macht mir persönlich auch keinen Spaß, wenn man keine Abhärtung von 450+ besitzt, ist man eh nur "Kanonenfutter" in den BG's von WoW. Naja.. der Spielspaß hat dann exponentiell nachgelassen... Denke mal das es viele so geht.

Auch das Flamen, und rum schreien und alles was da so mit zugehört.... = *brechreiz kriegt*

Naja... Anfang des jahres WAR CE bestellt, und sitze hier und warte das ich endlich zocken darf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lasst und Grünhäute erlegen ^^


Greetz, Yara


----------



## FirstGuardian (6. September 2008)

Dark+ schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> Ich glaube, dass es in jeder Internet-Gemeinschaft zu solchen Problemen kommen kann und wird. Das ist übrigens stellenweise vom Alter uanabhängig. Wenn jeder als Handlungsgrundsatz den respektvollen Umgang miteinander befolgen würde, hätte man sicherlich weniger Probleme.
> 
> ...



Das Problem des ganzen ist einfach die Anonymität in einem Forum, hinter der sich die meisten in Sicherheit wähnen, wenn sie ihre Post verfassen.
Ich habe es zum Beispiel im TS noch nie erlebt, dass es solche Entgleisungen gab. Es ist einfach nicht so anonym und man kennt die Leute. Glaube wenn sich manche Unterhaltungen nicht in einem Forum, sondern in einer gemütlichen Kneipe stattfinden würden, gäbe es solche Ausfälle kaum.

Kann man nur hoffen, dass sich der Umgang in der Comm in WAR in Grenzen hält, und nicht so ausartet wie in manch anderen Spielen.


----------



## ManicK (6. September 2008)

Was wäre Deutschland ohne Leute die nur am heulen sind? Genau... nichts bzw. kein Deutschland.

Auch wenn du es nicht einsehen willst, aber keiner gleicht dem Anderen - nicht von dem Aussehen und ebenfalls nicht von dem Charakter her.

Wenn du eine Gilde hast dann musst du auf die anderen nicht achten, denn sie verfolgen das gleiche Ziel wie ihr. 


/Ich wäre für closen.


----------



## Krimdor (6. September 2008)

Ich stimme dir auch 100%ig zu wegen der Community in WoW. Hab selbst erst vor kurzem aufgehört weil mir das alles zu doof wurde. Man konnte in keine einzige heroic inztanz mehr ohne,dass man wegen seines EQ's geflamed wurde weil man zu schlecht sei. ich erhoffe mir mit WAR einen neu anfang mit einer netteren commu. und stärkeren zusammenhalt.

So long

W.A.R. IS COMING


----------



## Dentus (6. September 2008)

Ich denke nicht das es da Probleme geben wird. In WoW ist es nunmal möglich alleine voranzukommen, in WAR nicht. Sobald die Masse das merkt, wird der Zusammenhalt funktionieren...das regelt sich von alleine.

Wovor ich nur echte Panik habe ist, das es abläuft wie bei HdRO und AoC...das man die ersten Wochen den Chat nicht lesen kann weil "Geh doch wieder zu WoW"-Flames regnen wenn jemand eine Frage stellt.


----------



## Kikolool (6. September 2008)

Naja denke deswegen werden viele in Gilden fragen, eben weil man da eher weniger für Fragen geflamed wird.


----------



## Deathstyle (6. September 2008)

Mh aber gerade PQs werden dann viele Keilereien verursachen.
Im RvR achtet man recht wenig auf den Chat, schon weil im Kampf vieles in Kampfnachrichten untergeht, die wenige Zeit wurde dann eig. eher weniger zum flamen genutzt..
Aber naja, wie gesagt.. PQs werden bestimmt sau oft in Flamewars enden. ^^


----------



## Kikolool (6. September 2008)

Ja aber das is doch überall so.. Wo viele Menschen zusammenkommen wird halt geflamed


----------



## Hoshiwan (6. September 2008)

Ich werde für den Anfang zweigleisig fahren. Warum? Weil WAR mich noch nicht vollkommend überzeugen kann bisher und ich erstmal abwarten muß, wie sich die Welt anfühlt, wenn man sie selbst erleben darf. Das Warhammer Online ein vollkommend anderes Spiel ist als WoW halte ich für ein Gerücht, aber es setzt seine Schwerpunkte anders, weswegen ich auch kein Problem haben werde zwei Accounts zu unterhalten. Zumindest erstmal. Was mit WotLK geschehen wird, muß ich mal sehen. Zulegen werde ich es mir auf jeden Fall, weil ich die neuen Inhalte sehr reizvoll finde, die frage ist nur, ob ich es mir zum Release gleich kaufen werde oder später...


----------



## Siccaria (6. September 2008)

Auch hier wieder meine Standartantwort zu diesem und ähnlichen Themen:
Was wir hier im Forum sehen wird nach Release nur einen kleinen Bruchteil der Gesamtcommunity ausmachen. 
Die ganzen Themen die also aus der Prereleasezeit über irgendwelche Zusammensetzungen wie diese nach - sagen wir mal nem Monat - echter Spielzeit sind bestenfalls realitische Vermutungen, schlechtestenfalls (und vermutlich häufiger) reine Phantasieprodukte.
Abwarten was man nacher wirklich vor sich hat > im Vorraus schonmal auf Verdacht beuteilen.


----------



## Lillyan (6. September 2008)

Naja, zu diesem "man kann alleine nicht weiterkommen" kann ich nur sagen, daß es sogar Flamer schaffen Gruppen zu bilden. Es wird im Internet immer Leute geben die quer schlagen, daß es bei WoW zu auffällt liegt einig daran, daß es sehr viele Leute spielen und demzufolge auch mehr Idioten dabei sind... und die bleiben den meisten halt einfach länger im Gedächtnis als die netten Leute. Diese Leute wird es auch in WAR geben, aber einfach ignorieren und gut ists.


----------



## Falcon2K (6. September 2008)

Alle Blondinen sind doof.

Alle Bayern sind braune Holzköpfe.

Alle BMWs drängeln auf der Autobahn.

Alle Chinesen farmen Gold.

.....

Was eindeutig einer Community mehr abträglich ist als jedes ROFL/RoXXor Gerede sind diese herrlich infantilen Vorurteile und Verallgemeinerungen und die damit vorhandene überhebliche Attitüde, mit der auf vollkommen unbekannte Mitspieler eingedroschen wird.

just my 2 cents


----------



## ugauga (6. September 2008)

die WOW community is verdorben weil es einfach sehr viele leute spielen, klar gibt es dann der wahrscheinlichkeit nach mehr differenzen (alter, einstellung, geistige reife...)
und bei WAR wird es auch nichts anders sein
mein tipp: einfach ignorieren, gleichgesinnte leute suchen und spass haben

das lässt sich übrigens auch aufs RL übertragen

----------------------------------------

@Stancer: Du forderst dazu auf, WAR als einen "Neuanfang" zu sehen, dabei beziehst du dich in deinem Topic ständig auf WOW und heulst eigentlich nur rum dass es wahrscheinlich gleich werden wird

Soviel zum Thema Neuanfang.......mit der Einstellung werden Deine Befürchtungen für Dich auch höchstwahrscheinlich eintreten

viel spass dann noch


----------



## HGVermillion (6. September 2008)

ugauga schrieb:


> @Stancer: Du forderst dazu auf, WAR als einen "Neuanfang" zu sehen, dabei beziehst du dich in deinem Topic ständig auf WOW und heulst eigentlich nur rum dass es wahrscheinlich gleich werden wird
> 
> Soviel zum Thema Neuanfang.......mit der Einstellung werden Deine Befürchtungen für Dich auch höchstwahrscheinlich eintreten
> 
> viel spass dann noch



Er hat halt bemängelt was bei der WoW Comm falsch gelaufen ist und ruf dazu auf das wir es bei Warhammer anders machen. Sie werden sicher kommen und anfangen rumzumeckern, das ist nur realistisch, man könnte genausogut sagen das wenn man eine Tüte Gummibärchen in den Kindergarten auf den Boden legt das sie nach 1 Stunde immer noch ungeöfnet da liegt.


----------



## Lillyan (6. September 2008)

Vermillion_von_Baelgun schrieb:


> Er hat halt bemängelt was bei der WoW Comm falsch gelaufen ist und ruf dazu auf das wir es bei Warhammer anders machen. Sie werden sicher kommen und anfangen rumzumeckern, das ist nur realistisch, man könnte genausogut sagen das wenn man eine Tüte Gummibärchen in den Kindergarten auf den Boden legt das sie nach 1 Stunde immer noch ungeöfnet da liegt.


Selbst wenn kein einiger Spieler von WoW zu WAR wechseln würde, Flamer und "Kiddies" (bitte keine "Alte Leute sind auch blöd" Diskision jetzt) würde es trotzdem geben. Das liegt an der Anonymität des Internets und der Respektlosigkeit im Allgemeinen und hat recht wenig mit WoW zu tun. Man kann vielleicht darum bitten, daß weniger Geflamet wird und das die Bettelei aufhört, aber gleich wieder alles mit WoW zu verknüpfen halte ich dennoch für falsch.


----------



## Zurgar (6. September 2008)

Überall wo die Entwickler den Usern erlauben mit minimalen Einsatz an Items etc. zu kommen wird es sie geben.

DaoC hatte eine gereifte Com, da war es auch nicht möglich im Alleingang an die begehrten Sachen zu kommen.

Sei es Ml´s ,Artefakte ( nicht alle ), Items vom Drachen , Crafting oder im Grp RvR.
Die Gilden und Ally´s hatten ihre Com " erzogen ".
Egoisten hatten dort ohne die Gemeinschaft keine Chance und wurden stumpf links liegen gelassen.
Das Thema erledigte sich also von selbst.

Leider befürchte ich für euch das WAR so eine " unterirdische" Com bekommen wird wie bei WoW.
WAR ist ,aus meiner Sicht, ein reines casual game was Leute die Anspruch suchen nicht halten kann.

Wie gesagt ist meine persönliche Sicht der Dinge.

Trotzallem hf ig


----------



## Ekkiman (6. September 2008)

Naja...bei DaoC war es auch noch was anderes. Da waren MMORPGs noch keine solche Massenware wie heute, sonder man hatte als Spieler eines solchen Spiels schon ein gewisses Alleinstellungsmerkmal. 
Aber auch hier kann ich wieder meine grundsätzliche Weisheit darbieten:
Der Mob kommt immer da hin wo es schön ist und vertreibt die vernünftigen Leute. Am besten kann man das immer beobachten wenn irgendwo in der Stadt ein neuer Club eröffnet wird. 

Grundsätzlich spiegeln MMORPGs mittlerweile einen Querschnitt durch die Gesellschaft wieder. Klar also, dass es dort genausoviele Idioten und Arschlöcher gibt wie im normalen Leben. Nur das einem das im normalen Leben nicht so sehr auffällt, weil man nunmal nicht mit 12-jährigen Bier trinken oder mit abgebrochenen Gestalten zum Sport geht.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sebl-exirc (6. September 2008)

Ich muss Stancer recht geben. Ich bin selbst ein ex-wowler und bin aus einigen gründen von wow weg und will nun WAR spielen. Ein großer Punkt für mich war einfach die Leute bei wow einfach nur lächerlich geworden sind, zumindest ein großer Teil und ich mir erhofft habe das es bei Warhammer nicht so sein wird. Nur werden meine Hoffnung was die Com. angeht in letzter Zeit einfach zunehmend zerstört.

Ich bin eigentlich ein stiller genießer, d.h. ich lese lieber und schreib eher weniger aber bei diesem Thread musste ich einfach mal einen Kommentar los werden.

Aber eigentlich liegt es doch an uns allen auch solche kommentare von wegen "bleibt bei eurem wow und holt euch wotlk" finde ich ätzend, kommen von WOW nur Idioten? Wohl eher nicht wenn jmd doch der Meinung ist darf er sich gerne bei mir melden und eine PM schreiben und sich beschweren das ich ein Idiot bin. Ich glaube das manche einfach mal sowas sagen können weil sie es ihm nicht persönlich ins gesicht sagen muss, weil wenn dies der Fall wäre würde er sicherlich nicht so Vorlaut sein.

So und nun patscht mich und sonst was.

Euer Sebl


----------



## Mookie (6. September 2008)

Madir schrieb:


> Das unnütze Threads eröffnet werden, dumme Fragen gestellt werden etc. ist ganz normal in einem stark frequentierten Forum, daran sollte man sich doch so langsam gewöhnt haben. Ich finde das fast genauso lästig wie die selbsternannten Forensheriffs die auf jeden dieser Threads aufspringen und auf die Suchfunktion verweisen oder sonst irgendwelche belehrenden off Topic Kommentare abgeben und so diese Threads am leben (oben) halten.



Da stimme ich dir mal sowas von zu, das nervt ehrlich gesagt noch mehr als die "Sinnlosen Threads".

Also ich weiss nicht was ihr habt aber ich fand die WoWCom garnicht so schlimm.... lag aber vllt daran das ich mich eh immer nur mit meinen Gilden beschäftigt habe und sowas wie Random garnicht mehr kenne.


----------



## Noxiel (6. September 2008)

> Was mich an der Community momentan schon gewaltig stört...



Das es offenbar einen ziemlich großen Anteil von Usern gibt, die, obwohl sie bereits einen Beta Key besitzen und ansonsten keinen benötigen, Raubzüge auf die begehrten Schlüssel unternehmen, um diese dann in einem Anflug von mildtätigem Samaritertum an Andere zu verteilen oder über eBay zu verticken. 

Von einigen Usern abgesehen, die sich wohl einfach simultan bei mehreren Seiten angemeldet haben und einfach Glück hatten.


----------



## Ancistrus (6. September 2008)

Wahnsinn.... das ich sowas auf meine Tage noch lesen darf ohne gleich mit "Geh heim" und "Wir WoWler sind besser als alle anderen drum vertschüss dich vom Board" - Antworten zu gebombt zu werden sondern durch die Bank "Agree"-Posts lesen.... 

RESPEKT!!

Ich bin auch einer der Oldscool-Typen (EQ-Fanatiker) und musst aus Familieren Gründen aus EQ ausscheiden und mich mit einem weniger zeitintensiveren Spiel (eben WoW) rumschlagen. Un der richtig grosse negativ Punkt von dort ist nun einfach mal die Community (Aussnahmen bestätigen die Regel). Bin ich noch in EQ bei einer Gilde gross geworden um dann der grössten europäischen Gilde auf dem PvP-Team-Server beizutreten und abzufarmen was Raidmässig abzufarmen ging, und dass teilweise mit über 100 Leuten.... MAN das waren Zeiten, und dann der Kampf mit der grössten US-Gilde am Server um die Mitternachtszeiten.... auch ich schweif vom Thema ab. 

Wenn die Com in WAR sehr wichtig sein wird dann werden sich auch die richtigen Leute zusammen finden die eben dann dieses Spiel *gemeinsam* spielen werden. Ich hoffe es persönlich schwer und bin sehr gespannt wie sich WAR spielt und ob ich auch dort hinpasse.

Nochmal Respekt vor den Leuten hier!

Gruss
Ancistrus


----------



## LyráAhdri (6. September 2008)

Hm...also ich spiele im Moment noch aktiv Wow. Und so ne extrem miese Community wie ihr kennengelernt habt, hab ich glücklicherweise noch nie erlebt. Vielleichts liegts auch an unserer Gilde, die sich trotz ihrer Größe (ne eigentlich viel zu große Raidgilde ^^), zu 70% RL kennt und dort auch was macht. Klar laufen einem immer mal wieder anstregende Typen über den Weg, wo du denkst "ach herje und mit sowas muss ich hier spielen", aber auch eher selten und wenn, kann man sie immer noch ignorieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Kann mir nicht vorstellen das nur idioten unterwegs sind. ^^ Aber Idioten trifft man überall, sei´s im Spiel, sei´ns im RL. Das wird nirgends besser werden, beim einen mehr, beim andren weniger. Ergo bringts gar nix sich darüber jetzt schon Sorgen zu machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eldalar (6. September 2008)

Wow ist weder die Krone der MMORPGs noch der Abschaum, in jedem Spiel gibt es Idioten und die wird es höchstwahrscheinlich immer geben, da einfach aus jeder Schicht Menschen im Internet spielen und daher auch diese geistigen Tiefflieger dort hin kommen. Und wer auch immer glaubt, dass die War Community um Welten besser wird, dem möchte ich gerne einen dicklichen Mann in Rot mit seinem Schlitten vorstellen. Es wird einfach nie eine Community geben, die nicht einge Störenfriede und Unruhestifter beherbergen, solange diese nicht handverlesen ist, was bei einer Kundenzahl >1000 schon schier unmöglich wird und darunter würde sich nichtmal ein Server lohnen.


----------



## Stancer (6. September 2008)

Eure Antworten geben mir Hoffnung. Denn auch viele WoW Spieler verstehen offensichtlich was ich meine. Ich hab eigentlich mit sehr vielen Flames seitens der WoW Fraktion gerechnet aber bis auf ein paar wenige Antworten sind sich die anderen dem Problem sehr wohl bewusst.
Allgemein wird hier sogar trotz dieses so provokanten Themas sehr wenig geflamed, was doch zeigt, dass es doch irgendwie geht.

Einziges Manko: Die Leute, an den dieser Thread wirklich gerichtet war (Flamer, Egoisten, Solo-Roxxor, Asoziale....) werden sich hier natürlich nicht zu Wort melden und den Thread einfach ignorieren.

Dass es in jedem MMO Idioten gibt ist mir übrigens auch bewusst. Aber es ist nunmal so, dass in einem Hype Spiel sich mehr Idioten rumtreiben als in anderen. Jeder erinnert sich bestimmt noch an Second Life. In unsere Gilde ist jemand, der von Anfang an bei SL dabei war und sagt es war alles wunderbar. Tja, bis dann der Hype über Fernsehberichterstattung kam. Er sagte an einem einzigen Tag seien ihm mehr Idioten begegnet als in der gesamten Zeit davor. Asoziale, Möchtegerngangster und Prolls waren noch die harmlosesten !
Störenfriede zieht es nunmal dahin, wo sie stören können und ein Hype ist dafür eben die beste Wahl !


----------



## Sethek (6. September 2008)

Tja, ich will ehrlich sein,

Mit der buffed-community bin ich, denk ich, durch. Mit einer ernsthaften (und gegen keine Regeln verstoßenden) Frage kommen, die weder über die Sufu noch über manuelle Lektüre von mehreren Seiten beantwortet werden kann und deshalb einen thread aufmachen, der dann kommentarlos geschlossen wird...

Und das bei einem Problem, bei dem es naturgegebenermaßen auf die "Zeit" ankommt.
Sprich, bei einem gestern erst bekommenen closed-beta-key, den ich seit heute morgen zu aktivieren versuche...

Ich hoffe mal, daß die Hilfsbereitschaft hier nicht symptomatisch für das ganze Spiel sein wird.
Naja, schönes WE noch,


ein schwer gefrusteter
Sethek

P.S.: Aussage, für den Fall, daß sie mißverstanden wird - bevor über die community von WAR geurteilt wird, sollte man erwägen, daß hier in diesen Foren auch nicht gerade paradiesische Zustände herrschen...


----------



## Albatou (6. September 2008)

Ancistrus schrieb:


> Wahnsinn.... das ich sowas auf meine Tage noch lesen darf ohne gleich mit "Geh heim" und "Wir WoWler sind besser als alle anderen drum vertschüss dich vom Board" - Antworten zu gebombt zu werden sondern durch die Bank "Agree"-Posts lesen....
> 
> RESPEKT!!



C...C...C...C...COMBO-BREAKER^^  => Geh heim, wir WoWler sind die Besten! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jerberan (6. September 2008)

ich spiele jetzt mittlerweile seit 6 jahren mmos und so eine miese comunity wie in wow (zumindest in der letzten zeit) ist mir noch nicht untergekommen.
seit einem jahr spiele ich wieder durchgängig wow und davor hab ich 4 jahre anarchy online und zwischendrin seit kurz nach wow-release immer wieder ein paar monate wow gespielt .
man muss halt schon sagen das die wow comunity nicht immer so mies war .wenn man wie ich alle paar monate mal wieder reingeguckt hat konnte man sich schön im zeitraffer angucken wie die comm nach jeder promoaktion von blizz immer schlechter geworden ist .
am anfang wurde man noch nett gefragt wie man den geskillt ist und mittlerweile bekommt man nachdem man die frage   "eh bist tank/healer" mit ja beantwortet hat sofort nen ninjainvite ohne zu wissen wos eigentlich hingehn soll .
wenn man den das glück hat vorher überhaupt nach der skillung gefragt zu werden . priest sind schließlich zum healen da. und palas genauso .krieger sind ja die einzigsten wahren tanks 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



liegt auch mit daran das man es sich nur mit einem geringen teil der spieler (seiner gilde) guthalten muss um an sein zeug zu kommen .
in anarchy online waren die meisten raids fraktionsraids. hättest dich da so aufgeführt wie der großteil der wow-com hättest garnimmer zu raids mitgehn dürfen .

und das man im internet von amis gern mal als nazi beschimpft wird hab ich auch oft erlebt . einfach mal zurückfragen : how many niggers you have killed today KKK-boy?   und schon hält der seinen mund 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Albatou (6. September 2008)

Jerberan schrieb:


> ich habe wow ziemlich am anfang nen paar monate gespielt ,danach 4 jahre anarchy online und jetzt seit einem jahr wieder durchgängig wow .



Und mindestens 1,5 Jahre davon haste geträumt^^


----------



## Jerberan (6. September 2008)

ok falsche wortwahl .zuerst mit AO angefangen und dann ziemlich am anfang von wow release ein paar monate gespielt .ich änders ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lovedoctor (6. September 2008)

Nun ich denke der TE hat schon irgendwie recht, aber man sollte das für sich nicht überbewerten. Ich werd am Anfang auch keinen auf dem Server kennen, an dem ich (hoffentlich) am 18. anfange zu spielen.
Wenn ich da Leute seh die RoXXor heissen, oder mich sofort um Gold anbetteln, flamen etc. PP, mit solchen Leuten spiele und chatte ich gar nicht erst. Wenn das der Großteil der Leute tut, die gepflegt spielen möchten, werden die Flamer schnell alleine dastehen und keinen Spass mehr daran haben. Denn Alles was die wollen ist AUFMERKSAMKEIT 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

Entzieht diese und wir werden hoffentlich nen ruhigeres Spiel haben als in anderen MMO´s

Gruß Heynrich


----------



## Zoralk (6. September 2008)

Ich denke das ganze wird sich im laufe der Zeit aussieben, bei WoW kommt es darauf am den den einzelnen
Char auszustatten und damit werden mehr egoistische Interessen gefördert. Bei War kommt es mehr auf den 
Zusammenhalt in der Fraktion an um die Ziele zu erreichen. Daher mache ich mir keine Sorge das die Community
bei War genauso wird wie bei WoW. Den die ganzen Egomanen werden schnell bei den neuen WoW Addon sein
damit sie dort mit ihren Items posieren können.


----------



## Lewellyn (6. September 2008)

Es muß sich alles entwickeln und ob die com was taugt wird sich früher oder später rausstellen.
Nach 10 jahren onlinegaming denke ich das ich weiß wo von ich rede.
Hab auch WoW von relais an gedaddelt und absolut keine Lust mehr.
Kann nur besser werden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ronack (6. September 2008)

Also ich muss sagen ich bin auch ein veteran unter wow und spiele (noch^^) also nur raiden
Ich freue mich total auf war online weil ich wünsche mir wirklich das dieses nervige kindische  flame usw da nicht ist
weil das hat wow wirklich total zerstört.
Ich bin wirklich auch schon mit gedanke an spielen mit wow auf zu hören.

mfg Ronack


----------



## Ancistrus (6. September 2008)

Albatou schrieb:


> C...C...C...C...COMBO-BREAKER^^  => Geh heim, wir WoWler sind die Besten!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



AAARRGGHH!!!


----------



## Selor Kiith (6. September 2008)

yaRealy du bist es!
Für 3 (DREI!) Worte nen Fullquote machen... du bist der größte Henst überhaupt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Sorry musste grad sein


----------



## HGVermillion (6. September 2008)

yaRealy schrieb:


> mimimi? go home


Oha, da hat sich einer in dem Text wiedererkannt und fühlt sich nun beleidigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ascían (7. September 2008)

yaRealy schrieb:


> mimimi? go home



/selfowned

Schönes Thema, schöner Thread. Und leider nur allzu wahr und aktuell, wie man hier sieht. Auch die Foren von WarhammerAlliance haben seit der Beta-Key Veröffentlichung mit einer Schwemme an neuen Usern mit Konfliktpotenial und WoW-Hintergrund zu kämpfen - es werden x-fach dieselben Threads aufgemacht, Moderatoren beleidigt und Blueposts angegriffen, die Schwemme aus der WoW-Ecke hat also bereits eingesetzt. Abwarten wie es mit Release von WAR ausschaut.


----------



## Stancer (7. September 2008)

yaRealy schrieb:


> mimimi? go home



Eigentlich wollte ich darauf ja zuerst nicht reagieren aber hab mir grad mal die Mühe gemacht deine bisherigen Posts mal durchzulesen. Eigentlich sprechen fast all deine Posts genau das an, worum es in meinem Eröffnungspost geht...nämlich um Leute, die die Community durch ihr schlechtes Verhalten runterziehen bis es sich irgendwann eingebürgert hat !

Aber um es mal mit deinen eigenen Worten zu sagen : 



			
				yaRealy schrieb:
			
		

> Keine Ahnung aber hauptsach ma irgendnen mist gepostet, gz ^^


----------



## Lillyan (7. September 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> yaRealy du bist es!
> Für 3 (DREI!) Worte nen Fullquote machen... du bist der größte Henst überhaupt
> 
> 
> ...


Verzeih, wenn ich mir grad dein Zitat rausnehme um etwas zu veranschaulichen, aber es paßt grad so schön ^^

Aber da sieht man es doch wieder. Einer flamet und direkt steigen 4 oder 5 Leute drauf ein und geben ihm die Aufmerksamkeit, die er haben wollte. Wenn es in WAR genau so laufen wird wird es früher oder später auf Flame-war (was ein Wortspiel) hinauslaufen. Ignoriert so Typen doch einfach oder reportet sie still und heimlich, wenn sie euch stören. So gibt es nur einen Kreislauf indem sich alles nur zuspitzt bis man sich gegenseitig beleidigt.


----------



## Immondys (7. September 2008)

Dilan schrieb:


> 100% agree
> 
> vor allem der satz: ...die wow commu. ist verdorben.... der wahrste satz zu dem thema seit langer Zeit.
> 
> ...



Kann ich so nicht sagen. Wie mancher schon weiß, ich arbeite im Handel, ist ein MMO im Massenmarktzeitalter und fernab eines Nieschenproduktes nur ein Spiegelbild unserer Bevölkerung und damit das allgemeine Verhalten weder erstaunlich noch unerwartet. 
Das WoW gestorben sein soll ist sicher ein Gerücht, denn ich kenne sehr viele Leute, die es nach wie vor gern spielen. 
Eine kurze Denksportaufgabe für EX WoW ler, denen der Umgang dort nicht passt - Wenn 10 Leute WoW spielen, neun gefällts und einem nicht, dann könnte es auch sein das nicht 9 Leute versaut und grenzdebil sind, sondern vielleicht der eine der Besserwisser und das (Text von der Selbstzensur gestrichen) war.
Und die gutmenschen Community, die hier einige herbeireden und die jetzt von angeblich von WoW lern heruntergezogen wird, gibt es nicht. Gott sei Dank muss ich da sagen, denn Überheblichkeit wie sie einige hier pflegen kotzt mich, mit Verlaub gesagt, mehr an, wie einige nervende Foren und Chat Trolle.


----------



## Larison (7. September 2008)

/sign

Zustimm, zustimm.

Ich hoffe, wie Du TE Ersteller, dass es in und um WAR anders zugeht als in WOW.

Ich habe 2005 auf einem RP Server angefangen WOW zu spielen,  in der Hoffnung, das es eine "Rollenspiel Erfahrung" wird.

Mein Name wurde damals sogar von Blizz geändert weil er Ihnen nicht genehm war. Kein großes Problem. Kann man mit Leben.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ab nun schaut mal bitte heute auf die meisten (nicht alle) WOWler und die Community. *grässlich abwendend*. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich hoffe dass die WAR Gemeinde eine erwachsene Gemeinde wird. *bitte, bitte, alle WAR Götter anflehend*

Damit "Grufties" und "IQler" auch ihren Spaß daran haben.

Lari


----------



## grimrott (7. September 2008)

signed @Stancer!

Sieht man ja auch an dem Thread hier....


----------



## Emokeksii (7. September 2008)

Ich änder meine meinung...hoffendlich gibts einen open pvp server und genau so leute wie yaRealy verschwinden darauf....oder natürlich kommen gar nicht erst auf die idee sich warhammer zu holen...


----------



## Slaargh (7. September 2008)

Vermillion_von_Baelgun schrieb:


> Oha, da hat sich einer in dem Text wiedererkannt und fühlt sich nun beleidigt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Er hat es verstand’n? Un’ da ganz ohne Bilda? Unfassbar. Seinä Aussagä spricht für sich, klara Fall von Brettergymnasium aka Baumschulä.

An Wochenend’n schein’ da Forentrollä Ausgang zu hab’n.


----------



## HGVermillion (7. September 2008)

Tja, sowas passiert halt wenn ich müde bin und man mich ins Forum lässt, dann sinkt der Informationsgehalt der Posts mit der fortschreitenden Stunde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exolarion (7. September 2008)

Immondys schrieb:


> Kann ich so nicht sagen. Wie mancher schon weiß, ich arbeite im Handel, ist ein MMO im Massenmarktzeitalter und fernab eines Nieschenproduktes nur ein Spiegelbild unserer Bevölkerung und damit das allgemeine Verhalten weder erstaunlich noch unerwartet.
> Das WoW gestorben sein soll ist sicher ein Gerücht, denn ich kenne sehr viele Leute, die es nach wie vor gern spielen.
> Eine kurze Denksportaufgabe für EX WoW ler, denen der Umgang dort nicht passt - Wenn 10 Leute WoW spielen, neun gefällts und einem nicht, dann könnte es auch sein das nicht 9 Leute versaut und grenzdebil sind, sondern vielleicht der eine der Besserwisser und das (Text von der Selbstzensur gestrichen) war.
> Und die gutmenschen Community, die hier einige herbeireden und die jetzt von angeblich von WoW lern heruntergezogen wird, gibt es nicht. Gott sei Dank muss ich da sagen, denn Überheblichkeit wie sie einige hier pflegen kotzt mich, mit Verlaub gesagt, mehr an, wie einige nervende Foren und Chat Trolle.



Das unterschreib ich so


----------

